# What books did you just buy?



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2010)

We have a 'reading now' and 'just finished' thread. . . but not a 'just bought' thread.

--

_A Murderous Procession_ by Ariana Franklin

_The Left Hand of Darkness_ by Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Sillay (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't buy many books anymore :< But when I do bother to take a look around the bookstore [to be honest, I much rather prefer skimming through books at the bookstore and leaving contentedly] and find something I like, it's usually some trashy teen vampire/magicalsupercreature romance.
Shitty romance books are my guilty pleasures.


----------



## Odeode (Dec 16, 2010)

THE GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO, by Stieg Larsson

Just half way to the end, I had no prior knowledge of the writer, but after reading the storylines, felt I might enjoy the book. It was a great read, so much going on and so many characters.  | Ventrilo


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 17, 2010)

Arrived this late afternoon:

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
Ubik
A Scanner Darkly

all by Philip K. Dick

Going to start reading them tomorrow in the order I wrote them down.


----------



## Sands (Dec 18, 2010)

Books? 
A Novel Bookstore - Laurence Cosse
Murder is Easy - Agatha Christie (I wanted something fun okay?)
Player One - Douglas Coupland

and recently I've had enough of a budget to start buying some comic books:
Young Avengers Ultimate Collection
Superman Last Son (I don't even like Superman I was just curious and it looked interesting)
Lucky Luke- On the Dalton's Trail (#19 I think)


----------



## jux (Dec 18, 2010)

The whole Stephan King Gunsliger Series 
asdfghkl;'


----------



## Dace (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ Good choice! 

It's not really fiction, it's called '_Child's Play: Myth, Mimesis and Make-Believe_' by L.R. Goldman for my next module in University.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2010)

Wilkie Collins' The Woman in White. Bought it at a second hand clothes store.


----------



## taiyo (Dec 19, 2010)

I bought Sail by James Patterson and Impossible by Nancy Werlin.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Dec 22, 2010)

Thursday, I am buying Witch and Wizard by James Patterson and possibly another book on
Wicca.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 22, 2010)

Night Watch
Thud!

Both by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 23, 2010)

_Where I'm Calling From_ - Raymond Carver (Best. Writer. Ever.)

and

_The Doors of Perception/Heaven and Hell_ - Aldous Huxley (It's two books in one, hence the virgule)


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2010)

Light Artist said:


> _Where I'm Calling From_ - Raymond Carver (Best. Writer. Ever.)
> 
> and
> 
> _The Doors of Perception/Heaven and Hell_ - Aldous Huxley (It's two books in one, hence the virgule)



The first I have to research (especially the parenthesis bit, could you elaborate?)

As for the latter, how does that work? Just a compilation or are they somehow intertwined?


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 23, 2010)

Nois said:


> The first I have to research (especially the parenthesis bit, could you elaborate?)
> 
> As for the latter, how does that work? Just a compilation or are they somehow intertwined?



Raymond Carver was a writer of short stories and poems in the 20th century. His works were published over a modest span of time that began in the late sixties and finally culminated upon his death by lung cancer in the summer of 1988 at the age of 50 (He was once quoted in reference to himself: "I am a cigarette with a body attached to it."). Carver is widely considered to be one of the major American writers of the latter half of the last century. In the years to come, I predict he will be read by high school and college students alongside other greats like Hemingway and T.S. Eliot. He's just that good. He's a minimalist, and his writing is very spare; but what truly makes Raymond Carver so unique is his unrivaled ability to communicate with 'the language really used by men' in his writings. He does it so well that it's somewhat unnerving at first; you'll feel as if he's peering into your conscious mind and writing his stories in the language of your inner thoughts. But don't just take my word for it, read one of his stories and find out for yourself. Then check out some of his poetry.

And as regards the book - pages 9 through 79 are _The Doors of Perception_, and the rest (83-185) is _Heaven and Hell_. So yes, it's a compilation... although I'm not sure if you can really call it a 'compilation' when there are only two essays involved... lol


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2010)

Light Artist said:


> Raymond Carver was a writer of short stories and poems in the 20th century. His works were published over a modest span of time that began in the late sixties and finally culminated upon his death by lung cancer in the summer of 1988 at the age of 50 (He was once quoted in reference to himself: "I am a cigarette with a body attached to it."). Carver is widely considered to be one of the major American writers of the latter half of the last century. In the years to come, I predict he will be read by high school and college students alongside other greats like Hemingway and T.S. Eliot. He's just that good. He's a minimalist, and his writing is very spare; but what truly makes Raymond Carver so unique is his unrivaled ability to communicate with 'the language really used by men' in his writings. He does it so well that it's somewhat unnerving at first; you'll feel as if he's peering into your conscious mind and writing his stories in the language of your inner thoughts. But don't just take my word for it, read one of his stories and find out for yourself. Then check out some of his poetry.
> 
> And as regards the book - pages 9 through 79 are _The Doors of Perception_, and the rest (83-185) is _Heaven and Hell_. So yes, it's a compilation... although I'm not sure if you can really call it a 'compilation' when there are only two essays involved... lol



Now that you mention it, I'm not sure if my US lit teacher didn't add him to our reading list

I'll have to look into it.

As for Huxley, I have yet to read his works. I had only chance to do so in class, and those were only fragments. Can you reccomend something in particular?


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 23, 2010)

Nois said:


> Now that you mention it, I'm not sure if my US lit teacher didn't add him to our reading list
> 
> I'll have to look into it.
> 
> As for Huxley, I have yet to read his works. I had only chance to do so in class, and those were only fragments. Can you reccomend something in particular?



Definitely _Brave New World_. Quintessential Huxley material. Check it out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2010)

_The Graveyard Book_ by Neil Gaiman

_The Kite Runner_ by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Dec 28, 2010)

*Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire* in the American edition, *Full Dark, No Stars* by _Stephen King_, *House of Leaves* by _Mark Z. Danielewski_.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 28, 2010)

Got two books of Grimoire, The Years best Dark Fantasy and Horror 2010, and The New York Times Guide to Essential Knowledge.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 28, 2010)

The Dangerous Days of Daniel X by James B. Patterson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

_The Collector_ by John Fowles

_The Metamorphosis_ by Franz Kafka (Norton Critical Edition)

_Notes from Underground_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky

_The Paper Garden: Mrs. Delany {Begins Her Life's Work} at 72_ by Molly Peacock (biography)


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 31, 2010)

_Action Chicks: New Images of Tough Women in Popular Culture_ by Sherrie Inness
_From Barbie to Mortal Kombat: Gender and Computer Games_ by J Cassell
_Collection of poems_ by Paul Verlaine
_The other side of midnight_ by Sidney Sheldon


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 31, 2010)

_Love, Stargirl_ from Borders


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 31, 2010)

I bought the _Mistborn_ trilogy by Brandon Sanderson

And although I didn't personally buy them, I was given the entire _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ series. 

Reading the Mistborn trilogy first since it is shorter.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 1, 2011)

My mum gave me "The Voyage Of The Jerle Shannara" Trilogy for my birthday. I've never read anything else in the series before and judging from the blurb it seems like it's going to be very cliche but we'll see.


----------



## Dark Schneider6 (Jan 1, 2011)

The Lost by Dan Abnett.
Dune Messiah by Frank Herbert.

Been meaning to get both for  a long time now.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 3, 2011)

_Romulus, My Father_ by Raimond Gaita. 
_The Crucible_ by Arthur Miller


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 3, 2011)

I didn't purchase them but received them as gifts. They're all leather-bound Charles Dickens books published in 1870 and were owned by my great great grandfather...

-David Copperfield
-The Pickwick Papers
-Barnaby Rudge
-Christmas Stories / Sketches by Boz
-Our Mutual Friend

I was completely floored when I opened the box. I'm almost scared to touch them.


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2011)

Terry Pratchett's 'Nation'. Got it at a second hand store, for about $1 today.
Went by the name, but I don't know if the book is any good. Anyone read it?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 3, 2011)

I seem to remember starting to read it and deciding it was crap, I also remember people thinking it was great so you should probably give it a go. Hell you should give it a go anyway it's Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2011)

Rob said:


> I seem to remember starting to read it and deciding it was crap, I also remember people thinking it was great so you should probably give it a go. Hell you should give it a go anyway it's Terry Pratchett.



Exactly my reasoning. Well, it's probably not the best book to start reading Pratchett, but it was a rare occasion, so I just got it. Will post somethig in the 'recently read' thread when I get around to reading it.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 6, 2011)

The most recent book that I bought was the Digital Fortress by Dan Brown last year, December 29. I have already completed my Dan Brown collection...XD!!


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 6, 2011)

The Assassins Creed Series, and I love them, but I am reading slowly, because I don't want to waste them pek


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2011)

The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

_George P?rez: Storyteller_ by Christopher Lawrence (career biography)


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 13, 2011)

The Challenge for Africa - Wangari Maathai


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 13, 2011)

Across The Universe by Beth Revis. Found it for a good price of $17.00. Most new book are about 30 bucks.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 16, 2011)

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 17, 2011)

_Swann's Way_ by Marcel Proust


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 23, 2011)

_The Big Over Easy_ by Jasper Fforde


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 25, 2011)

Girl vs Boy. 
&& The Real Real.

Lol i'm such a kid


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 25, 2011)

Ricky Martin - ME, good book!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2011)

The Book of Basketball by Bill Simmons
Midnight Tides by Steven Erickson
Zombies: The Recent Dead by Various Authors


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2011)

I found these all at Goodwill for, like, a buck a piece:

The Dark Tower I - III
Wicked
Mr. Murder (figured I'd give it a try, despite never hearing much about it)

I also bought a pornographical novella based on Judge Judy for 25 cents, if that counts.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2011)

_Cam Jansen and the Mystery of the Gold Coins_ by David A. Adler, illustrations by Susanna Natti

_Cam Jansen and the Mystery of the Stolen Corn Popper_ by David A. Adler, illustrations by Susanna Natti

_Clue Jr. #5: The Case of the Zoo Clue_ by Della Rowland, illustrations by Chuck Slack

_Clue Jr. #11: The Case of the Barking Dog_ by Della Rowland, illustrations by Diamond Studio

_Life of Pi_ by Yann Marten (accompanied by illustrations by Tomislav Torjanac)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2011)

i bought all of the books in the house of night series by P.C  & KRISTEN CAST:

MARKED.

BETRAYED.

CHOSEN.

UNTAMED.

HUNTED.

TEMPTED.

BURNED.

AWAKENED.


----------



## Dash (Feb 9, 2011)

Acacia: the war with the mein

skeptical of this but bought it anyways.


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 11, 2011)

_*Chocolat* - Joanne Harris

*The Greengage Summer* - Rumer Godden_


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nagash the Unbroken *(Time of Legends) by Mike Lee


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2011)

The Strain by Guillermo del Torro 
Witch & Wizard by Jame Patterson


----------



## Sadako (Feb 12, 2011)

_Red Lotus_ by Pai Kit Fai and _Gravity's Rainbow_ by Thomas Pynchon.


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 14, 2011)

_*Silas Marner.* by George Eliot_


----------



## Damaris (Feb 14, 2011)

*Une Saison en Enfer* by Arthur Rimbaud
*Heir to the Empire* by Timothy Zahn


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 15, 2011)

We just got a Kindle... first thing I downloaded was The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## itachiuchihasharingan (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought Javascript Bible , it's really a good book if you want to learn javascript


----------



## jux (Feb 15, 2011)

Weavewold- Clive Barker


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

_Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty_ adapted by Raymond Benson


----------



## xomgmex (Feb 24, 2011)

The last book I bought was Invisible Monsters by Chuck Palahniuk. Loved it, enjoyed it more than Fight Club.


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 27, 2011)

_Zombies vs Unicorns_ by Black & vs Larbalestier

_Dzur_ and _Jhegaala_ by Steven Brust

_Fer-de-Lance_ and _Over My Dead Body_ by Rex Stout


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 6, 2011)

_John Dies at the End_ by David Wong

_A Lion's Tale: Around the World in Spandex_ by Chris Jericho

_Undisputed: How To Become The World Champion In 1,372 Easy Steps_ by Chris Jericho


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Mar 20, 2011)

In the past four weeks I bought
*
Richard Laymon*:
-Come Out Tonight
-Blood Games
-Stake
-The Endless Night
-In the Dark

*Linwood Barclay*:
-No Time for Goodbye

*Jack Ketchum*:
-Off Season
-The Girl Next Door
-Joyride

*Stephen King*:
-The Dark Tower Graphic Novel: The Fall of Gilead (Marvel Comic Series Part 4)

Plus several specialized books on architecture, nature photography, art, cars, history.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 20, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.I didn't exactly buy it,I got it from my parents for my birthday yesterday,since it's the only book in the series I don't have.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2011)

_Firefly: The Official Companion, Volume One_

&

_Firefly: The Official Companion, Volume Two_ by Joss Whedon & various


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Naruko (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't afford to buy books, even used ones, as I would like, just a luxury I can't have these days with one exception - I will buy any new Pratchett book, even if it takes months to save for it.

Most recent I got was when  was released late last fall. 

How sad that the couple "poor" reviews came from people that think the character in this series is too mature for children (how little some adults think of kids capacity to comprehend complex themes and mature content).


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

All The Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
Child of God by Cormac McCarthy
A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin
A Storm of Swords by George R.R. Martin
A Feast For Crows by George R.R. Martin


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 10, 2011)

The Masks of God by Joseph Campbell
Jayne Eyre by Charlotte Bronte
The Art of Happiness by Dalai Lama


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 10, 2011)

*A Game of Thrones* by George R.R. Martin
*A Clash of Kings* by George R.R. Martin
*A Storm of Swords* by George R.R. Martin


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 21, 2011)

_The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
_Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelley
_Dracula_ by Bram Stoker
_The Picture of Dorian Gray_ by Oscar Wilde

All part of a series called Collins Classics. All in original language and basically for third of the price compared to the domestic versions.


----------



## ineverlearn (Apr 21, 2011)

"Side Jobs" by Jim Butcher! Planning on reading it tonight in work!


----------



## FakePeace (Apr 21, 2011)

The Pillars of the Earth.


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 23, 2011)

Willow by Julia Hoban


----------



## Tion (Apr 23, 2011)

1984 - George Orwell. Oh Winston you pussy.


----------



## Cornbreesha (Apr 24, 2011)

Specials by scott westerfeld


----------



## Sann (Apr 25, 2011)

_The Road to Avalon_ by Joan Wolf.
I bought it because I hope to finally have found a book that concentrates on the fragile relationship between Arthur and his sister Morgan in a whole new context.


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, I've bought so many books recently at .25 a piece it is ridiculous.

Among them:

The Great Ideas, A Syntopicon:  Volume I
The Great Ideas, A Syntopicon:  Volume II
Aesop, Grimm, and Andersen's fairy tales.
Two volume Collection of Aristotle's works.
Works of Montaigne.
Works of Plotinus.
Works of Plato.
Works of Gibbons.
Works of Kant.
etc.

About 50 books in all for around $12 or so, all in hardcover.


----------



## Robsqwi (Apr 25, 2011)

Tion said:


> 1984 - George Orwell. Oh Winston you pussy.



I've read that, I don't really like the way it is written, but I like the setting and pretty much evrything else.

The most recent book I bought was dorohedoro Vol.3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 7, 2011)

_The Moon Children_ by Beverley Brenna


----------



## Elphaba (May 7, 2011)

_Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West_ by Gregory Maguire

_Divergent_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## Coteaz (May 8, 2011)

_The Name of the Wing_, Patrick Rothfuss.

_A Feast for Crows_, George RR Martin.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 9, 2011)

_Genetics for Dummies_
_The War for Wealth, The True Story of Globalization or Why the Flat World is Broken_
_Professor Stewart's Cabinet of Mathematical Curiosities_
_Paradoxes from A to Z_
_Nostromo_


----------



## Kiryuu (May 9, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I just bought the Dark Tower V - VII.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 10, 2011)

Game of Thrones  Hope it'll be a good read.


----------



## αshɘs (May 24, 2011)

_A Game of Thrones_   by George R. R. Martin

finally. Liking it so far.


----------



## Hunter (May 24, 2011)

The Percy Jackson book 2 & 3. Finished them both in two days. 
I plan to buy the remaining books and then start on A Song of Ice and Fire series.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2011)

_The Scar_    by China Mi?ville


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2011)

_Various Positions_ by Martha Schabas


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jul 22, 2011)

Soul Eater Vol 2.

Power of the Witch by Laurie Cabot

With Borders on death's door, I'll be shopping to my hearts content, although, I hate
to see them go.


----------



## krome (Jul 22, 2011)

A Feast for Crows and A Dance with Dragons by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Melanie Skye (Aug 1, 2011)

I have recently bought some of the books from the _Sweep_ series by Cate Tiernan.


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

Clash of Kings and Storm of Swords here


----------



## Stripes (Aug 1, 2011)

*The Alchemist* by _Paulo Coelho. _Need to buy more books before school starts._
_


----------



## Sassy (Aug 1, 2011)

The Cigarette Girl by Carol (s0mething can't think of her lastr name off the top of my head right now ;/)


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 1, 2011)

Cities in Flight, by James Bish.

It's just been dispatched by Amazon's free delivery so I probably won't get it until Friday. 

Then next Sunday I intend to order Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by  Philip K. Dick, upon which Bladerunner was based.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 3, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> *The Alchemist* by _Paulo Coelho. _Need to buy more books before school starts._
> _



The Alchemist is one of my favorite books I read from school. 

Anyways...I brought the Outsiders by S.E. Hinton.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2011)

_Nate the Great and the Hungry Book Club_ by Marjorie Weinman Sharmat & Mitchell Sharmat, illustrated by Jody Wheeler


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 19, 2011)

I finally got around to purchasing a hard copy of the first volume of Mark Twain's autobiography. Oh, how I love that man <3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2011)

_Alan Moore: Storyteller_ by Gary Spencer Millidge (career biography & monograph)


----------



## Hariti (Sep 8, 2011)

Lev Tolstoy - Anna Karenina


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2011)

The Heroes of Olympus: The Lost Hero - Rick Riordan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought 4 books for 2 dollars. 

One was Oscar Wilde's book and the other three were filler.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2011)

_The Magus_ by John Fowles (revised)


----------



## tessacha (Sep 10, 2011)

I bought Sopie Kinsella's 'Confessions of a Shopaholic' today. So far it's pretty good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 12, 2011)

_Smoke and Mirrors: short fictions and illusions_ by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2011)

Never noticed this thread. Within the past month or 2.....

Lord of the Rings trilogy with prequel
Codex Alera series - Jim Butcher
4 scattered books from Dresden Files - Jim Butcher
The First Law trilogy - Joe Abercrombie
Other Lands - David Anthony Durham
The Way of Kings - Brandon Sanderson
Name of the Wind & The Wise Mans Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
2 scattered books from Dark Tower series - Stephen King


----------



## Magus (Sep 13, 2011)

My most recent purchase is A Dance with Dragons by GRRM. It's still sitting on my shelf, unread.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 13, 2011)

I have never bought a book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2011)

_Beyond the Pleasure Principle & Other Writings_ by Sigmund Freud, translated by John Reddick & edited by Adam Phillips (compilation of essays)


----------



## Ippy (Sep 17, 2011)

I got Sun Tzu's _Art of War_ a little while ago.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 17, 2011)

So far this year, I've bought the following:

Ringworld by Larry Niven
Neutron Star by Larry Niven
Three Books of Known Space by Larry Niven
The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins
The Ringworld Engineers by Larry Niven
The Ringworld Throne by Larry Niven
Ringworld's Children by Larry Niven
Why We Suck by Denis Leary
Under The Dome by Stephen king
The Greatest Show On Earth: The Evidence for Evolution by Richard Dawkins
Jack: Secret Vengeance by F. Paul Wilson
Me Of Little Faith by Lewis Black

Probably two or three more than I'm not remembering. I have these on pre-order:

The Dark at the End (Repairman Jack 15) by F. Paul Wilson
A Beautiful Friendship by David Weber
A Rising Thunder (Honor Harrington 13) by David Weber


----------



## Sadako (Sep 17, 2011)

My local library had a sale, fill a bag with how many books you want from the table, for 2 bucks. I got 3 books on pregnancy, a book about schizophrenia and a book on how to care for patients with cancer. Awesome.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2011)

Bought:
_Zombies_ by Neil Gaiman.
_The Year'S Best Dark Fantasy & Horror_ by Kelley Armstrong and others.
_Full Dark, No Stars_ by Stephen King.

Pre-ordered: 
_11/22/63_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2011)

_Dora: An Analysis of a Case of Hysteria_ by Sigmund Freud (psychoanalysis case study)

_The Chimps of Fauna Sanctuary_ by Andrew Westoll (non-fiction)

_The Double Helix: A Personal Account of the Discovery of the Structure of DNA_ by James D. Watson (creative non-fiction)

_The French Lieutenant's Woman_ by John Fowles


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2011)

recently bought atonement and love in the time of cholera as presents

and for myself, the first circle by solzhenitsyn


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2011)

_I, Robot_ by Isaac Asimov (short story anthology)


----------



## Hunter (Sep 21, 2011)

Bought: *The Lost Hero - The Heroes of Olympus Saga* by Rick Riordan.

Looking forward to the Son of Neptune when it comes out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 23, 2011)

_Copenhagen_ by Michael Frayn (play)

_The Good Soldier: A Tale of Passion_ by Ford Madox Ford (Broadview edition)

_Madame Bovary_ by Gustave Flaubert (Norton Critical Edition, 2nd edition)


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 25, 2011)

_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell.

Been looking to get my own copy of this one.


----------



## lathia (Sep 25, 2011)

"The complete Sherlock Holmes, All 4 novels and 56 short stories"

Reading another book at the moment though. Don't know much about Sherlock Holmes or Conan Doyle for that matter.


----------



## Violence (Sep 27, 2011)

*Shangai Baby* by Wei Hui Zhou


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 29, 2011)

recently i bought the whole Hunger Games series by Suzanne Collins


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I just bought Stephen King's _Skeleton Crew_ & _Dead Zone_.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

_The Plague_ by Albert Camus, translated by Robin Buss


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2011)

_R.U.R. (Rossum's Universal Robots)_ by Karel Čapek, translated by Claudia Novack (play)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2011)

_The Solitude of Prime Numbers_ by Paolo Giordano


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 14, 2011)

The first ten Discworld books.
Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 5, 2011)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by: Mark Twain 
Dracula by: Bram Stroker
Alice in Wonderland by: Lewis Carroll
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by: Douglas Adams


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 7, 2011)

_Powers of Horror: An Essay on Abjection_ by Julia Kristeva, translated by Leon S. Roudiez


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2011)

Went a little crazy with the Kindle. I bought Rainbow Six by Tom Clancy, Hunger Games, which I am almost done with already, The Spooky Chronicles, which was written by a guy at work and I have downloaded a whole host of other books.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 24, 2011)

Classic literature(s):
- To Kill a Mockingbird by: Harper Lee
- The Lord of the Rings volumes 1-3 by: J.R.R. Tolkien 
- The Wind in the Willows by: Kenneth Grahame

Graphic Novel(s):
- Akira volume one by: Katsuhiro Otomo
- Ghost in the Shell volume one by: Shirow Masamune


----------



## Pokeaotics (Dec 1, 2011)

The Invisible Man - H. G. Wells
The War of the Worlds - H. G. Wells
The Time Machine - H. G. Wells
A Journey to the Centre of the Earth - Jules Verne
Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea - Jules Verne
Around the Wrold in 80 Days - Jules Verne
The Three Musketeers - Alexandre Drumas
Twenty Years After - Alexandre Dumas
Ten Years Later - Alexandre Drumas
The Iliad - Homer
The Odyssey - Homer (and others according to my Kindle?)
The Land That Time Forgot - Edgar Rice Burroughs
Tarzan of the Apes - Edgar Rice Burroughs
Treasure Island - Robert Louis Stevenson
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte
Whuthering Heights - Emily Bronte
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Dracula - Bram Stoker
Les Miserables - Victor Hugo
The Secret Garden - Frances Hodgson Burnett
Frankenstein - Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
The Wonderful Wizard of Oz - Lyman Frank Baum
The Phantom of the Opera - Gaston Leroux
Moby Dick, or, the Whale - Herman Melville
Emma - Jane Austen
The Woman in White - Wilkie Collins
Night and Day - Virginia Woolf
War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy
The Raven - Edgar Allan Poe
Beowulf: An Anglo-Saxon Epic Poem - ?
Alaeddin and the Enchanted Lamp - ?
Twilight - Stephenie Meyer

All for my Kindle that I got a few days ago.  And all (but the last one) for free. <3


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 3, 2011)

^  That's alot of reading material. 

For me I just brought these books:

Neuromancer by: William Gibson
Count Zero by: William Gibson
Mona Lisa Overdrive by: William Gibson

Graphic novel(s):
Bone volume one edition by: Jeff Smith
Akira volume two by: Katushiro Otomo


----------



## Distance (Dec 3, 2011)

_The Prince_ - Niccolo Machiavelli
_Paradise Lost_ - John Milton
_Oliver Twist_ - Charles Dickens


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 9, 2011)

*The Hunger Games trilogy and campanion*
*American Gods* - _Neil Gaiman_


----------



## Saishin (Dec 22, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes vs Dracula by Loren D. Estleman 
The 12th planet by Zecharia Sitchin


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2011)

Who hasn't Sherlock Holmes fought? 

He even took on Cthulu. 

And I just bought The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo on Kindle.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 25, 2011)

The Way of Kings - Sanderson

Gardens of the Moon - Erikson

Snow Crash - Stephenson


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 25, 2011)

The Way of Kings - Sanderson.

The Killing Joke - Alan Moore (if you count comics)

The Elephant Vanishes - Murakami.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I got for Christmas Mario Puzo's _Omert?_. Looking forward a lot to it.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 27, 2011)

Music Theory for dummies
Songwriting for dummies
1,000 recordings to hear before you die


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 28, 2011)

For Christmas I got:

_Night Angel Trilogy_ by Brent Weeks
_His Dark Materials_ by Philip Pullman
_The Magicians & The Magician King_ by Lev Grossman
_Tapestry Series_ by Henry H. Neff


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 1, 2012)

1,001 movies to watch before you die.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## halfhearted (Jan 8, 2012)

_1Q84_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 8, 2012)

_For Whom the Bell Tolls_ and the Penguin Deluxe Edition of _The Odyssey_.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 9, 2012)

The saga of Earthsea by Ursula K. Le Guin

Hyperion by Dan Simmons


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2012)

_OUT_ by Natsuo Kirino and _The Greatest Show on Earth_ by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 11, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well I got for Christmas Mario Puzo's _Omert?_. Looking forward a lot to it.




Mario Puzo's work is amazing.

Got:

_Two for the dough_ -Janet Evanovich

_Three to Get Deadly_ -Janet Evanovich


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2012)

_The Cultural Politics of Emotion_ by Sara Ahmed (monograph)


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 16, 2012)

I've brought 1,001 Nights.


----------



## Puppetry (Jan 16, 2012)

_The Associated Press Stylebook and Briefing on Media Law_ by Norm Goldstein.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 17, 2012)

my uncle works printing books, which results in free books for ane anytime I visit, so buy is relative in my case. I only buy books when I'm making a present

so instead, my last acquisitions 

The night of times
Invitation to a murder
The sum of our days


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 22, 2012)

I brought all The Chronicles of Narnia series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2012)

_The Annotated Hans Christian Andersen_, edited and notes by Maria Tatar


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 30, 2012)

Opus Nigrum by Marguerite Yourcenar


----------



## MacabreReality (Jan 30, 2012)

Across Five Aprils - Irene Hunt
Crescendo- Becca Fitzpatrick


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

*Bought a copy of Haruki Murakami's '1Q84' today.*

I'm really looking forward to reading it once I finish up my re-read of 'All You Need is Kill.'

It's gonna be a daunting task, though--this book is MASSIVE.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 31, 2012)

bloodrose by andrea cremer.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 31, 2012)

I've brought Black Boy by: Richard Wright and The Odyssey by: Homer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2012)

_Testament of Youth_ by Vera Brittain (autobiography)


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 3, 2012)

I recently bought "All the Flowers in Shanghai" by Duncan Jepson and was pretty much bored to tears.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2012)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 3, 2012)

I dig the superhero genre so I buy these bitches en masse.

After the Golden Age by Carrie Vaughn
Confessions of a D-List Supervillain by Jim Bernheimer
Memoirs of an Antihero by Drew Blank
Wearing the Cape by Marion G. Harmon
Other People's Heroes by Blake M Petit
Ex-Patriots by Peter Clines


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2012)

_Moments of Being_ by Virginia Woolf, edited by Jeanne Schulkind (compilation of autobiographical writings)


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 6, 2012)

I brought "We" by: Zamyatin, Yevgeny.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought books 1-6 of the Dresden Files (Storm Front, Fool Moon, Grave Peril, Summer Knight, Death Masks and Blood Rites) and I purchased books 2,3,4 and 7 of The Dark Tower series (The Drawing of the Three, The Wastelands, Wizard and Glass and The Dark Tower).


----------



## Magus (Feb 10, 2012)

The Darkness That Comes Before by R. Scott Bakker

Been meaning to get into this story for a while, but hadn't gotten around to it.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 10, 2012)

A Song of Ice and Fire: A Game of Thrones vol.1 by: George R. R. Martin.
Akira volume 5 & 6 by: Katsuhiro Otomo


----------



## Horan (Feb 10, 2012)

Paper Towns by John Green, and The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

Even though I'm probably not going to re-read them I picked up the last 5 books from Deltora quest 1 and 2 that I'm missing. Got the whole collection to remember my childhood with now.


----------



## Misao (Feb 14, 2012)

The Name of the Wind (The Kingkiller Chronicle #1) and American Gods by Neil Gaiman. I'm thinking about buying Coraline too.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 14, 2012)

A Song of Ice and Fire: A Clash of Kings.


----------



## Misao (Feb 15, 2012)

^Par to par with the first book of the series


----------



## tehyellowflash (Feb 16, 2012)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bront?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 19, 2012)

wicked.

son of a witch.

a lion among men.

out of of oz.


all by gregory macguire.


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2012)

Recently purchased "_Sula_" by Toni Morrison, which will be my first acquaintance with this author. Never read her other novels before, but heard a lot about her unique style, so basically I'm reading it for the purpose of analyzing style rather than reading for the sake of reading.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

I finally got Tales of Beedle the Bard, from JK Rowling. I've read it a couple of times but I always had to ask for a friend or something to borrow it. I'm happy now


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2012)

_Norwegian Wood_  by Haruki Murakami

I'm going to slowly buy all of his works that are published here


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 22, 2012)

_One Hundred More Poems From the Chinese:Love and the Turning Year_ by Kenneth Rexroth

I've find a particular fascination with Chinese poetry (classical etc.) lately, and if you like it as well you may enjoy this.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2012)

_Proven Guilty_ and _Turn Coat_ by Jim Butcher. 

_Acacia: The War with the Mein_ and _The Sacred Band_ by David Anthony Durham.


----------



## Spock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Pyramid -  Henning Mankell. I buy one book at a time.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 26, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ^Par to par with the first book of the series



Yep! I'm collecting the whole series! 

Today, I brought the third book of A Song of Ice and Fire: A Storm of Swords! I can't wait til' I read it.


----------



## D death (Feb 29, 2012)

It was a few weeks ago I bought them... But they're still the newest books I own...

"L change the world" by M.
The collection box with all the manga volumes from "Death Note" as well as that other book known as "how to read" (if those counts as books that is).


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 2, 2012)

the hunger games by suzanne collins.

catching fire by suzanne collins.

mockingjay by suzanne collins.

switched by amanda hocking.

torn by amanda hocking.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2012)

_Catching Fire & Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 10, 2012)

Dune by Frank Herbert


----------



## kazuri (Mar 10, 2012)

The Warded Man

The Desert Spear

both by Peter V Brett 
About half way through the first one and it is great.

Wanted to also pick up 'A Blight of Mages' from Karen Miller to finish that series out but they didn't have it..


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 11, 2012)

I brought High Fidelity by Nick Hornby and The Man Who Was Thursday by G.K. Chesterton. Probably, next week I'll get the rest of A Song of Fire and Ice series when I have enough money to purchase them.


----------



## Sonikk (Mar 13, 2012)

Narziss und Goldmund- Herman Hesse
Norwegian Wood, Kafka on the shore, The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle-Haruki Murakami
Ham on rye- Charles Bukowski


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

EX-Patriots
Under the Dome
D-List Supervillain something something


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 16, 2012)

_Salome_ by Oscar Wilde [writer] & Aubrey Beardsley [artist], translated by Lord Alfred Douglas (play)


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2012)

Wolf Gift by Anne Rice.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 19, 2012)

Poor little bitch girl by jackie collins.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 24, 2012)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
Hitcher by Will Mcintosh
A Storm of Swords by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Ophelia (Apr 1, 2012)

The Hobbit, or There and Back Again  by J.R.R.Tolkien


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 1, 2012)

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 3, 2012)

_Art and Fear: Observations on the Perils (and Rewards) of Artmaking_ by David Bayles & Ted Orland


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2012)

I just bought a paper back copy of Silence of the Lambs since I'm not allowed to use my Kindle at work.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

_The Dispossessed_ by Ursula K. Le Guin

_The Real World of Technology_ by Ursula M. Franklin, revised edition (compilation of CBC Massey Lectures)

_The Yellow Wallpaper and Other Stories_ by Charlotte Perkins Gilman, unabridged (Dover Thrift edition)


----------



## Distance (Apr 9, 2012)

The Conquest of Gaul
The Civil War

~_Gaius Julius Caesar_

Read half of the Conquest of Gaul so far, and it's pretty charming. The mind of a conqueror that is!


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Apr 9, 2012)

The Dharma Bums - Jack Kerouac
Black Skin, White Masks - Frantz Fanon

for dissertation!


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 11, 2012)

_A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold_ - George R.R. Martin


----------



## Le Pirate (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got _Empire_ by Orsen Scott Card and _A Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2012)

_Death with Interruptions_ by Jos? Saramago, translated by Margaret Jull Costa

_Home_ by Julie Andrews (memoir)

_Island of the Blue Dolphins_ by Scott O'Dell (50th anniversary edition)

_Stories_ edited by Neil Gaiman & Al Sarrantonio (short story anthology)


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2012)

Viktor Frankl's _Man's Search for Meaning_


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 16, 2012)

_South of the Border, West of the Sun_ by Haruki Murakami
_Blindness_ by Jos? Saramago.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 16, 2012)

Little Women, for my ebook reader

I have just bought the thing like a week ago and I already have four books in it to read, I haven't finished a single one  better go read


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

World War Z  I've been waiting for it to be released here for like years


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2012)

I picked up a few Kindle books recently: 

_The Spooky Chronicles II: The Terminal People _by Kevin A. Ranson
_I Am Not a Serial Killer_ by Dan Wells (read)
_Smash Words Style Guide _
_Mr. Monster_ by Dan Wells
_Shade of Milk and Honey_ by Mary Robinette Kowal
_Texts From Last Night_ by Lauren Leto
_The Silence of the Lambs_ by Thomas Harris (read)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 24, 2012)

ascend by amanda hocking.


----------



## αshɘs (May 3, 2012)

_Sartoris_ by William Faulkner


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2012)

> Lawrence M. Krauss and Richard Dawkins



Interesting combination. I'll check it out.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 4, 2012)

deadlocked by charlaine harris.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2012)

_Neverwhere_ (adapted) by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Shota (May 4, 2012)

_The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes_ BBC edition, and _A Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 4, 2012)

the picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde. :33


----------



## Samavarti (May 6, 2012)

-Yonqui by William Burroughs
-Hot Water Music by Charles Bukowski
-No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
-1Q84 by Haruki Murakami
-After Dark by Haruki Murakami
-The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 6, 2012)

50 shades of gray by E L james.

50 shades darker by E L james.

50 shades freed by E L james.


----------



## Spock (May 8, 2012)

The Sand Child - Tahar Ben Jelloun.
The book seems promising, can't wait to start.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 9, 2012)

city of lost souls by cassandra clare.


----------



## Basilikos (May 9, 2012)

Most recently, volumes 15, 17, and 19 of Negima.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 9, 2012)

the last books i remember buying was the hunger games trilogy lol


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 14, 2012)

divergent & insurgent both by veronica roth.


----------



## Saishin (May 15, 2012)

The Hunger Games - Catching Fire


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 15, 2012)

tiger's curse, tiger's voyage, & tiger's quest by colleen houck.


----------



## Stripes (May 18, 2012)

Oh the Places You'll Go! by Dr. Seuss 

&& yes it's for my pleasure. children books are bomb.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 18, 2012)

hex hall, spell bound, & demonglass by rachel hawkins.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (May 21, 2012)

How to be Good, Fever Pitch, and A Long Way Down by: Nick Hornby. I'm very excited to read those three particular books by one of my favorite writer(s).


----------



## Мoon (May 22, 2012)

❝DℳT : The Spiritual ℳolecule. ❞

studying on how to become a professional Mimosa Chemist, thanks to this beautiful hidden jewel. Definitely recommended to fans of psychedelics


----------



## Hαnnαh (May 24, 2012)

Geek Love by Katherine Dunn for 50 cents at Goodwill, and ordered We So Seldom Look on Love (Barbara Gowdy), The Twelve Caesars (Suetonius), and Caligula: The Corruption of Power (Anthony A. Barrett) on Amazon.



Stripes said:


> Oh the Places You'll Go! by Dr. Seuss
> 
> && yes it's for my pleasure. children books are bomb.


I was in Seussical at my school, and just hearing this brings back memories and songs that will probably be stuck in my head the rest of the day.


----------



## White (May 24, 2012)

_I Am Legend_ by _Richard Matherson_


----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2012)

A Mosque in Munich. Recommended by someone on reddit.com.  Literally just started the intro and I love the way it's written. Actually reminds me of the Naruto saga.


----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2012)

Saishin said:


> The Hunger Games - Catching Fire



Relevant Sig, Saishin


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2012)

_Love + Sex with Robots: The Evolution of Human-Robot Relationships_ by David Levy (monograph)


----------



## Forces (Jun 2, 2012)

Last 5 books I bought ( 3 of them manga ) are
Lord of the Rings ( the 1.4k pages one I think, dunno since I don't have it yet and told someone to buy it for me, gave him the money ofc)
Games of Thrones
Death Note Black Edition vol.1
Naruto vol.51
Berserk vol.14


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2012)

_When the Great Days Come_ by Gardner Dozois (short story anthology)


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jun 3, 2012)

The Cement Garden- Ian McEwan
Rules of Attraction- Bret Easton Ellis
Mistress of Rome- Kate Quinn


----------



## zantha (Jun 6, 2012)

i just bught a large stack of books. i was in town and went to the charity shops. there where 6 in total, all 5 minutes wake from each other.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2012)

_A Feast for Crows_ and _A Dance with Dragons_ by GRRM


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2012)

_Introductory Lectures on Psycho-Analysis_ by Sigmund Freud, trans. and ed. by James Strachey (compilation of transcribed university lectures)

_The Idiot_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2012)

_Dor?'s London: All 180 Illustrations from 'London, a Pilgrimage'_ illustrated by Gustav Dor? (compilation of illustrations)


----------



## krome (Jun 19, 2012)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2012)

_Blindness_ by Jos? Saramago, translated by Giovanni Pontiero


----------



## Salem (Jun 22, 2012)

_G?del, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid_ by Douglas Hofstadter
_The Beginning of Infinity_ by David Deutsch
_The Better Angels of Our Nature_ by Steven Pinker
_Thinking, Fast and Slow_ by David Kahneman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2012)

_The Act of Reading: A Theory of Aesthetic Response_ by Wolfgang Iser, translated by (presumably) John Hopkins University (monograph)

_The Field of Cultural Production: Essays on Art and Literature_ by Pierre Bourdieu (compilation of essays)

_Graphic Storytelling and Visual Narrative: Principles and Practices from the Legendary Cartoonist_ by Will Eisner (monograph; new & updated material, 2008)


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 23, 2012)

_The Bramble Bush_ by Karl N. Llewellyn


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 23, 2012)

The Voice Of Reason - Chael P. Sonnen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2012)

_Comics and Sequential Art: Principles and Practices from the Legendary Cartoonist_ by Will Eisner (monograph; new & updated material, 2008)


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 25, 2012)

_Elo?sa is under the almond tree (Elo?sa est? debajo de un almendro)_, by Enrique Jardiel Poncela

I saw the play in theater and I loved it. I know the book is not the same as live theater but I can't wait to read the story and live it again ^^


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 25, 2012)

_The Black Daliha_ by James Ellroy. Sadly, the movie was utter dog crap. I couldn't believe Brain De Palma directed that movie. The man who directed superb films such as, "_Carrie_", "_Greetings_", and "_Phantom of the Paradise_".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2012)

_Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky


----------



## Hebe (Jun 29, 2012)

Al Capone said:


> _Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky



great taste, i really liked that book.

"To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2012)

City of Fallen Angels


----------



## familyparka (Jul 3, 2012)

Bought a compilation of Alice in Wonderland, Through the Mirror and The Hunt of the Bandersnatch by Carroll. Simply sublime.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2012)

atlas of human anatomy by frank h. netter


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2012)

_Wake_

&

_Watch_ by Robert J. Sawyer


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2012)

End this Depression Now by Paul Krugman.

I was desperately seeking some sort of understanding of economics. I do believe that this book generally help me gain a sense of how things work than other books. But it's really frustrating that the are many different kinds of ways of thinking about the economy that are considered legitimate.

Krugman completely slams microeconomics in his book. So it's like...I'm still not sure what to believe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2012)

_The Stories of Vladimir Nabokov_ by Vladimir Nabokov (short story anthology)


----------



## lacey (Jul 5, 2012)

_The Element Encyclopedia of Secret Signs and Symbols_, by Adele Nozedar.

Absolutely love it. Very interesting read.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2012)

_The Bell Jar_ by Sylvia Plath


----------



## Hebe (Jul 8, 2012)

_Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller, already started reading this one and it's awesome 

_The Brothers Karamazov_ by Dostoyevsky


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 9, 2012)

_House of Many Ways_ by Diana Wynne Jones

_Metatropolis_ edited by John Scalzi (compilation of short stories)


----------



## Salem (Jul 10, 2012)

_The Character of Physical Law_ by Richard Feynman
_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov
_Cryptonomicon_ by Neal Stephenson
_I Am A Strange Loop_ by Douglas Hofstadter


----------



## Nubile (Jul 12, 2012)

_Palestine_ by Joe Sacco 

I asked an employee to help me find it in my local bookstore. She casually said there were a few customer orders for it. But she found one for me, and I swear to god I couldn't believe I was seeing the book. I didn't dare touch it till after I confirmed with her that it wasn't reserved. My eyeballs almost popped out of my sockets then


----------



## Silence (Jul 12, 2012)

Mockingjay (Hunger Games 3)


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 13, 2012)

Hearts in Atlantis by Stephen King.
Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck.
A Dry Season by Andre Brink.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 13, 2012)

rapture by lauren kate.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 13, 2012)

Volumes 1-17 of the _Vampire Hunter D_ novels.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 27, 2012)

_The Shadow of the Wind_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2012)

_Pnin_ by Vladimir Nabokov

_War and Peace_ by Leo Tolstoy, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2012)

The Strain by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan
The Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2012)

Bought some Chinese-translated Murakami novels - The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle, Hear the Wind Sing, Pinball, 1973.

And some popular science authored by Lawrence Krauss - Fear of Physics & Quantum Man.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 16, 2012)

Raiden said:


> End this Depression Now by Paul Krugman.
> 
> I was desperately seeking some sort of understanding of economics. I do believe that this book generally help me gain a sense of how things work than other books. But it's really frustrating that the are many different kinds of ways of thinking about the economy that are considered legitimate.
> 
> Krugman completely slams microeconomics in his book. So it's like...I'm still not sure what to believe.



Buy econometrics and calculus textbooks 

The only way to really understand subjects like physics, economics, CS, aspects of biology is through maths


----------



## Stringer (Aug 19, 2012)

_'The Dark Fields'_ by Alan Glynn. I loved the 2011 movie _Limitless_, so I decided to buy the novel it was based on.


----------



## Misao (Aug 24, 2012)

Hunger Games. I was skeptical about them, but since a lot of people kept recommending me I just had to buy them. So far so good.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 24, 2012)

_The Once and Future King_ by T.H. White. That one's been sitting on the must-read list for a while.

And of course pre-order thrown down for Hyrule Historia.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 25, 2012)

_Side Jobs_ and _Ghost Story_ by Jim Butcher

_The Black Prism_ by Brent Weeks

Volumes 38-40 of _Bleach_ by Tite Kubo

_Seal Team Six: Memoirs of an Elite Navy Seal Sniper_ by Howard E. Wasdin and Stephen Templin


----------



## Hariti (Aug 25, 2012)

_A Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin.
I've been wanting to buy this for months,it should be epic.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 25, 2012)

Name of the Wind


----------



## Hebe (Aug 25, 2012)

One of Pierre Montet's works, _Everyday Life in the Days of Ramesses the Great _. Wanted this so bad for a very long time


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2012)

_Naked Lunch_  by William S. Burroughs
_By Night in Chile_ and _Distant Star_ by Roberto Bolano


----------



## kazuri (Sep 4, 2012)

> The Black Prism by Brent Weeks



His new book in that series comes out the 11th of this month.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 13, 2012)

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card (finally).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2012)

_The Brothers Karamazov_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky

_Look at the Harlequins!_ by Vladimir Nabokov

_Pale Fire_ by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 6, 2012)

The Fault in Our Stars by John Green


----------



## Hebe (Oct 7, 2012)

_S,M,L,XL_ by Rem Koolhaas and Bruce Mau

_The City in History_ by Lewis Mumford


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2012)

_The Astaires: Fred & Adele_ by Kathleen Riley (career biographies)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2012)

_The Diving Bell and the Butterfly_ by Jean-Dominique Bauby, translated by Jeremy Leggatt (memoir)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 25, 2012)

_Coraline_ by Neil Gaiman

_Wonder_ by Robert J. Sawyer


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 26, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear_ books:

*1.* _Eaten Alive_
*4.* _The Nightmare Machine_
*8.* _The Swarm_
*9.* _Spore_
*10.* _The Doomsday Machine_
*11.* _Clones_

by John Whitman


----------



## Hebe (Oct 29, 2012)

_A Song of Ice and Fire _ written by G.R.R.Martin, books 1-5, finally got rid of the pdf format 

_The Angel's Game_ and _The Prisoner of Heaven_, both written by Carlos Ruiz Zafon, sequels to _The Shadow of the Wind_

Soooo excited


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 1, 2012)

Star Wars: Dark Tide 1 and 2.

Excited to finally start this series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 2, 2012)

_The Eye_ by Vladimir Nabokov, translated by Dmitri Nabokov

_Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury

_Gathering Blue_ by Lois Lowry


----------



## Damaris (Nov 2, 2012)

3 different sappho fragment translations, and one original greek version.

trying my first translation :||||||||||| nervy doesn't cover it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2012)

mark of athena by rick riordan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2012)

_The Dark Knight Rises_ adapted by Greg Cox

_The Diary of a Young Girl_ by Anne Frank -- _The Definitive Edition_ edited by Otto M. Frank & Mirjam Pressler, translated by Susan Massotty


----------



## Luna (Nov 18, 2012)

_The Red Badge of Courage_- Stephen Crane


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2012)

_The Lathe of Heaven_ by Ursula K. Le Guin

_The Sleeper Awakes_ by H.G. Wells

_We_ by Yevgeny Zamyatin, translated by Natasha Randall


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2012)

_Mindscan_ by Robert J. Sawyer


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2012)

Cloud Atlas and We Need to Talk about Kevin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 24, 2012)

_Out Of Oz: The Final Volume in the Wicked Years_ by Gregory Maguire


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 24, 2012)

Game of Thrones
Clash of Kings
Storm of Swords
Feast for Crows
Dance with Dragons


----------



## Luna (Nov 25, 2012)

_Of Mice and Men_- John Steinbeck


----------



## Luna (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh, and I also bought _Life of Pi_- Yann Martel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 25, 2012)

_Invitation to a Beheading_ by Vladimir Nabokov, translated by Dmitri Nabokov


----------



## Luna (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought the entire _Spiderwick Chronicles_ by Tony DiTerlizzi and Holly Black.


----------



## Luna (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, and I also bought the _Bridge to Terabithia_ by Katherin Paterson, the entire _Twilight _series by Stephanie Meyer, _The Dark is Rising_ series by Susan cooper, the entire _Harry Potter_ series by J. K. Rowling, and _The Animorphs_, _Remnants_, and _Everworld_ series by K. A. Applegate. It looks like I have a lot of reading to do! Oh, what joy!


----------



## Cromer (Nov 27, 2012)

A copy of Cold Days by Jim Butcher is winging its way to me right now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2012)

_The Real Life of Sebastian Knight_ by Vladimir Nabokov

_The Secret Garden_ by Frances Hodgson Burnett, annotated by Gretchen Holbrook Gerzina


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2012)

I purchased two digital copies of _Cold Days_.  I pre-ordered one copy a few days ago but I purchased another copy when I realized that Amazon Japan was selling a kindle copy a day before it released in the US.


----------



## Owl (Nov 28, 2012)

Ascendant Stars, third book of Humanity's Fire by Michael Cobley

I haven't even finished the second one yet, but boy oh boy, the first two books are page turners.


----------



## zetzume (Dec 1, 2012)

The Hunger Games trilogy 
 The Lorien Legacies : The power of six


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 1, 2012)

life of pi by yann martel.


----------



## Luna (Dec 2, 2012)

I just recently bought _To Kill A Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee.


----------



## Luna (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh, and I also bought _The Catcher in the Rye_ by J. D. Salinger.


----------



## Luna (Dec 4, 2012)

_The Man In The Moon_ by James Blaylock.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2012)

_The Double_ & _The Gambler_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky (collected into a single book)


----------



## Stringer (Dec 5, 2012)

'Sinbad Le Marin' - [A persian fable translated by Jacques Cassabois]

A fantastic tale I've read when I was a kid, and it's a real blast to read it again.


----------



## Luna (Dec 5, 2012)

_Congo_- Michael Chricton


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2012)

_Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots_ novelized by Project Itoh


----------



## Hebe (Dec 8, 2012)

_Life of Pi_ by Yann Martel


----------



## Luna (Dec 8, 2012)

_Uncle Tom's Cabin_- Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Luna (Dec 8, 2012)

Lord Jim- Joseph Conrad


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2012)

_A Lion Among Men_ by Gregory Macguire


----------



## dman56 (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks dear i like this post..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2012)

_Brave New World Revisited_ by Aldous Huxley (non-fiction; compilation of essays)


----------



## emili (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff Kinney's Wimpy Kid for my cousin. Ugh..


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

_The Four Loves_ by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2012)

_Outliers _and_ Blink_, both by Malcolm Gladwell.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 16, 2012)

My latest acquisition: 

It is about _baybayin_, the traditional writing in the Philippines.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





and


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2012)

_Being and Nothingness_ by Jean-Paul Sartre (anthology of essays)


----------



## Luna (Dec 24, 2012)

_Alice in Wonderland_- Lewis Carrol


----------



## Luna (Dec 24, 2012)

Also just bought _Through The Looking Glass_, also by Lewis Carrol.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 25, 2012)

_America Again: Re-becoming the Greatness We Never Weren't_ by Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Talia00 (Dec 27, 2012)

Cell by Stephen King..


----------



## Bumi (Dec 27, 2012)

A biography of Vincent Van Gogh.


----------



## krome (Dec 28, 2012)

The Devotion of Suspect X by Higashino Keigo.


----------



## Luna (Dec 28, 2012)

_Oliver Twist_- Charles Dickens


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2012)

_Blackwell Companion to Natural Theology_ edited by William Lane Craig and JP Moreland

_Bastard!!_ volumes 1,5,12,13,15,16-19 by Kazushi Hagiwara

_Miracles_ by CS Lewis

_Sex for Christians: The Limits and Liberties of Sexual Living_ by Lewis B Smedes

_Sexual Liberation: The Scandal of Christendom_ by Raymond J Lawrence Jr

_The Blind Watchmaker_ by Richard Dawkins


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 29, 2012)

Brandon Sanderson - Elantris.

I heard he writes his own books far better than he does, WoT. Time to check whether that's true or not.


----------



## Puppetry (Dec 30, 2012)

_Beautiful Redemption_ by Kami Garcia and Margaret Stohl.

I don't what the fuck I was thinking. Looking back, the first three books of the series were consistently underwhelming, intentionally vague, and filled with make-shit-up-as-I-go-along writing. Still, at least they attempted to capture the difficulties of growing up in a small town and the rose-tinted haze in which tradition and the past were caked in was a nice touch. Unfortunately, what I'm reading now feels like filler.


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2012)

Between Their Worlds and The Dog in the Dark by Barb and J.C. Hendee (these were Christmas gifts)
Mistborn and The Way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson (under recommendation)
Seeds of Earth by Michael Cobley (under recommendation)
Across The Wall: A Tale of the Abhorsen and Other Stories by Garth Nix (since I loved the Abhorsen Trilogy)
Theft of Swords by Michael J. Sullivan (spontaneous purchase based on cover and humorous tagline)

I don't even know where the Hell to start.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 31, 2012)

whedon's run on astonishing x-men, vols 1 & 2
rilke's uncollected poems


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2012)

Just received _Battle Royale_ and _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ yesterday.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 1, 2013)

_A Happy Death_ by Albert Camus, translated by Richard Howard

_Apollo's Angels: A History of Ballet_ by Jennifer Holman (non-fiction)

_Being and Time_ by Martin Heidegger, translated by Joan Stambaugh, translation revised by Dennis J. Schmidt 

_?crits: The First Complete Edition in English_ by Jacques Lacan, compiled by Norton Inc. & translated by Bruce Fink (non-fiction; compilation of writings)

_House of Leaves_ by Mark Z. Danielewski

_The Story of the Stone Vol. II: The Crab Flower Club_ by Cao Xueqin, translated by David Hawkes


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2013)

Quite a few.

Dancing with the Devil- How Puff Burned the Bad Boys of Hip Hop
Education Nation
Fraternity Gang Rape
Cirriculum 21 
The One World School House
The End of the Political Line


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2013)

_The Death of Ivan Illyich_

&

_Hadji Murat_ by Leo Tolstoy, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky

_The Old Man and the Sea_ by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 9, 2013)

the dark tower book 1, the gunslinger by steven king.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Several Negima volumes. All by Ken Akamatsu of course.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2013)

_A Memory of Light_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2013)

_Neuromancer_ by William Gibson (20th anniversary edition)

_The Terminal Experiment_ by Robert J. Sawyer


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 15, 2013)

2 college course reading pack. 
As to the last actual book I bought, it was in June-July, Les Trois Mousquetaires


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 15, 2013)

_Reading The Bible Again For The First Time_ by Marcus Borg


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 15, 2013)

the dark tower book 2, the drawing of the three by steven king.


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 15, 2013)

_Invisible Cities _by Italo Calvino


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 16, 2013)

Feynman lectures on physics vol 1

Bought a paperback of the first volume, quite excited even it's just a retread of material I've previously studied, since I bought it as much for the idiosyncratic pedagogic style as anything else.  I think it'll be exciting to view these ideas from a purely physics based viewpoint, rather than a mathematical one


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2013)

Several books by H. M Hoover: _The Shepherd Moon_, _The Lion Cub_, _The Bell Tree_, _Treasures of Morrow_, _Only Child_, _Orvis_, and _The Dawn Palace_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 23, 2013)

the dark tower book 3, the waste lands by steven king.


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 24, 2013)

I decided with the Hobbit coming out that I'd get it and the LoTR books. I have not read them, but I have seen and loved the movies. I also picked up a few fighting fantasy dice gamebooks, which I may or may not enjoy. They are those choose you adventure type games.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2013)

I just bought _Out of Oz_ by Gregory Maguire, final book in the series. It's been a long ride with the Wicked Cycle, and it's both sad and rewarding to see it end.


----------



## Luna (Jan 27, 2013)

Would the _Oedipus_ plays by Sophocles count here?


----------



## Hebe (Jan 27, 2013)

_The Architecture of Happiness_ by Alain de Botton 
_Invisible Cities_ by Italo Calvino (finally)
_The White Castle_ by Orhan Pamuk
_Discourse on the Method_ by Rene Descartes

It was a great day today


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2013)

the dark tower book 4, wizard and glass by steven king.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Feynman lectures on physics vol 1
> 
> Bought a paperback of the first volume, quite excited even it's just a retread of material I've previously studied, since I bought it as much for the idiosyncratic pedagogic style as anything else.  I think it'll be exciting to view these ideas from a purely physics based viewpoint, rather than a mathematical one



I wanted to buy the whole set, but the price is too expensive. 


I bought a book by Haruki Murakami that has never been translated into English (I think). Its title has "cat" in it, and it's sort of written in diary format.

I also plan to buy Thom Jones' Pugilist at Rest and Jim al-Khalili's Paradox.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 28, 2013)

Yasha said:


> I wanted to buy the whole set, but the price is too expensive.
> 
> 
> I bought a book by Haruki Murakami that has never been translated into English (I think). Its title has "cat" in it, and it's sort of written in diary format.
> ...



That was my reaction to looking at the full price hardcover $200  set on amazon, but i got volume 1 for about $30, which isn't bad when i consider what I've spent on games or nights out in the past.  I think i'll collect the other two over the year


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2013)

The Magic Faraway tree. I'm going to read this to my young cousin soon, I hope it will be as enjoyable for him as it was for me when I was young.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2013)

_Critique of Dialectical Reason_, Vol. 1 by Jean-Paul Sartre, translated by Alan Sheridan-Smith


----------



## Luna (Feb 3, 2013)

_Fahrenheit 451_, _The Martian Chronicles_, _Dandelion Wire_, _The Illustrated Man_, and _Something Wicked This Way Comes_,- Ray Bradbury.

_1984_- George Orwell.

_Brave New World_- Aldous Huxley.

_The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy_- Douglas Adams.

_Who Goes There_, _Invaders From The Infinite_, _The Black Star Passes_, and _Islands Of Space_- John W. Campbell.

_The Body Snatchers_- Jack Finney


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2013)

_Exile and the Kingdom_ by Albert Camus, translated by Carol Cosman (compilation of short stories)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

_Resistance, Rebellion, and Death_ by Albert Camus, translated by Justin O'Brien (compilation of essays)


----------



## Luna (Feb 17, 2013)

The _Ender's Game_ and _Shadow_ series by Orson Scott Card.

_Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Bronte.

_Grendel_ by John Gardner.


----------



## Misao (Feb 17, 2013)

City of Bones (Mortal Instruments).

My sister gave them to me as a present.


----------



## Luna (Feb 19, 2013)

_For Whom The Bell Tolls_- Ernest Hemingway

_The Bell Jar_- Sylvia Plath


----------



## kazuri (Feb 20, 2013)

Tried to buy 'the daylight war' by peter v brett today but was sold out everywhere. Going to order online and have shipped instantly. That'll teach you local business.



> and Shadow series by Orson Scott Card.



Don't expect much after enders shadow. Has some ok moments but its extremely political/army crap which somehow is ridiculously boring..


----------



## Norc (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh My Gods by Philip Freeman.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally got around to ordering The Daylight War by Peter V Brett, fucking books a million wanting me to pay them 30 dollars to have them special order it. I'm not paying your fucking shipping when its already built into the cost of the book and you have to order books anyway. Found it on amazon for 19.50 shipped.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 24, 2013)

I just bought

_The Fault in Our Stars _by John Green

_Tipping Point _by Malcolm Gladwell

_Pugilist at Rest_ by Thom Jones

_Quantum _by Jim Al-Khalili


----------



## emili (Feb 24, 2013)

Gustave Flaubert's _Madame Bovary_


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 24, 2013)

_The Alien Mind_ (collection of short stories) by Philip K. Dick
_Caoba_ by Boris Pilniak
_El materialismo histerico_ by Xavier Velasco


----------



## Luna (Feb 25, 2013)

Bunch of comic books and mangas by various authors.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2013)

_Cain_ by Jos? Saramago, translated by Margaret Jull Costa


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 4, 2013)

March feed 

_Red Seas under Red Skies_ by Scott Lynch 

_A Shadow in Summer_ by Daniel Abraham

_The Blade Itself_ by Joe Abercrombie 

_Forge of Darkness_ by Steven Erikson (still not delivered, plz Amazon )


----------



## Luna (Mar 4, 2013)

Th entire _Deltora_ series by Emily Rodda.


----------



## XO (Mar 4, 2013)

I say that volume three of Style.com print counts as a book, not sure you can call it a magazine, with the feature article on Cara Delevingne.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 5, 2013)

Purple Hibiscus, by Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie

Long Walk to Freedom, by Nelson Mandela

[Coconut] and [Spilt Milk], two books by Kopano Matlwa


----------



## Delicious (Mar 5, 2013)

A Song of Ice and Fire Series 1-4


----------



## Luna (Mar 10, 2013)

The entire _Foundation_ series by Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Luna (Mar 10, 2013)

Also bought the entire _Series f Unfortunate Events_ series by Lemony Snicket.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2013)

_Nausea_ by Jean-Paul Sartre, translated by Lloyd Alexander


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 13, 2013)

Josephine Tey - The Daughter of Time
John le Carr? - The Spy Who Came In From the Cold 
Christianna Brand - Green for Danger


----------



## Hebe (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally had the chance to buy _Faust_ by Goethe


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 14, 2013)

_The Complete Stories of Flannery O'Connor_ compiled by Farrar, Straus and Giroux (FSG)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2013)

_Ulysses_ by James Joyce, edited by Jeri Johnson [the 1922 text]


----------



## White (Mar 17, 2013)

*^Have you read Dubliners by Joyce? Thats good for adjusting to the myriad of perspectives thrown at you in Ulysses.

Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
American Psycho - Bret Easton Ellis*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2013)

"Well of Ascension" by Brandon Sanderson and I've already started reading it too.


----------



## Dash (Mar 18, 2013)

The Dragon's Path by Daniel Abraham. 

I couldn't find The Long Price Quartet anywhere so I scooped this series up instead. From what I hear its the worse of his Abraham's two series, but hoping its at least decent.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2013)

The Quantum Universe by Brian Cox and Jeff Forshaw


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 18, 2013)

Tales of the Otori Book II and III by Lian Hearn.


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 18, 2013)

Pacific Rims by Rafe Bartholomew


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 20, 2013)

clockwork princess by cassandra clare.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 23, 2013)

The Way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson. 

Amazon is running deal atm of $2.99 for kindle edition


----------



## familyparka (Mar 24, 2013)

Quidditch through the ages


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 26, 2013)

'choke' by palahniuk


----------



## Stringer (Mar 26, 2013)

Dark Lord: The Rise of Darth Vader - by _James Luceno_
Star Wars: Heir to the Empire - by _Timothy Zahn_
La mort du roi Tsongor - by Laurent Gaud? (poche edition)


Feels good, man


----------



## Misao (Mar 27, 2013)

'_technical drawing_' by luis veiga da cunha

a necessity for this semester.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2013)

Ender's Game
Three Doctor Who shorts
Shades of Milk and Honey


----------



## Misao (Mar 27, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ender's Game



nice taste


----------



## Hebe (Mar 28, 2013)

_The Pearl_ by John Steinbeck
_Tender is the Night_ by F.Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2013)

_You Deserve Nothing_ by Alexander Maksik


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2013)

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2013)

The Way of Kings for 2.99!!!!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2013)

_Eugene Onegin_ by Alexander Pushkin, translated by James E. Falen

_Island _by Aldous Huxley

_Les Mis?rables_ by Victor Hugo, translated by Lee Fahnestock & Norman MacAfee (based on the Charles E. Wilbour translation, unabridged)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2013)

Mistborn:  The Final Empire (for Kindle)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2013)

_Cam Jansen and the Mystery of the Stolen Diamonds_

&

_Cam Jansen and the Scary Snake Mystery_

written by David A. Adler & illustrated by Susanna Natti


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2013)

_One Hundred Years of Solitude_ by Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez, translated by Gregory Rabassa

_Tropic of Cancer_ by Henry Miller

_V._ by Thomas Pynchon


----------



## Hebe (May 2, 2013)

_Looking for Alaska_ by John Green
_1Q84_ trilogy by Haruki Murakami
_A Day in the Life of Ancient Rome_ by Alberto Angela
_Pompeii: The Life of a Roman Town_ by Mary Beard


----------



## Diddy (May 5, 2013)

_Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen
_The Host_ by Stephenie Meyer
_An Abundance of Katherines_ by John Green
_The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ by Stephen Chbosky
_Never Let Me Go_ by Kazuo Ishiguro
_The Casual Vacancy_ by JK Rowling.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2013)

_Cancer Ward_ by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, translated by Nicholas Bethell & David F. Burg

_One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich_ by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, translated by H. T. Willets

_The Violent Bear It Away_ by Flannery O'Connor


----------



## kazuri (May 9, 2013)

Mist born trilogy by Brandon Sanderson (I think?)
Blight of mages by Karen Miller
and Neuromancer, cant remember by who at all and dont want to look it up.. Supposedly very good book that basically started cyber punk genre.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 11, 2013)

recently i bought bossypants by tina fey because it was cheap and i had nothing else to do


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2013)

TV People and Sputnik Sweetheart, Haruki Murakami
Death in the Clouds, Agatha Christie


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2013)

I was going to buy "The New Jim Crow," but I may just get Dan Brown's "Inferno." Really tired of reading books about race and class privilege.


----------



## Samavarti (May 26, 2013)

_A Confederacy of Dunces_ by  John Kennedy Toole.
_Pnin_ by Vladimir Nabokov.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 27, 2013)

_Gardens of the Moon_ by Steven Erikson.

My summer of fantasy, we meet at last.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2013)

_Ulysses _by James Joyce [1922 text], edited by by Jeri Johnson


----------



## Hebe (May 30, 2013)

_Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury


----------



## Yasha (May 31, 2013)

_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ and _Dance,Dance,Dance_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 10, 2013)

_Inferno_ by Dan Brown.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

By John Berger
- _A Painter of Our Time_
- _Photocopies: Encounters_
- _To the Wedding_

_A Room With a View_ by E.M. Forster

_Diary of Mad Old Man_ by Jun'ichirō Tanizaki, translated by Howard Hibbett

_Railtracks_ written by John Berger & Anne Michaels & photographs by Tereza Stehl?kov?

_Slouching Towards Bethlehem_ by Joan Didion (compilation of non-fiction writings)


----------



## Diddy (Jun 15, 2013)

_A Song of Ice and Fire_ (all 5 books) - George R.R. Martin
_Percy Jackson_ (5 books) - Rick Riordan
_The Silence of The Lambs_ - Thomas Harris


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

_Against Interpretation and Other Essays_ by Susan Sontag

_Despair_ by Vladimir Nabokov

_The Immoralist_ by Andr? Gide, translated by Richard Howard


----------



## Diddy (Jun 23, 2013)

_The Help_ by Kathryn Stockett


----------



## Misao (Jun 23, 2013)

_One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez_


----------



## EmZee (Jun 24, 2013)

_The Power of Now_ - Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 24, 2013)

_The Book of Tea_ - Alain Stella
_Real World_ - Natsuo Kirino


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2013)

Save a School

I'm pissed off that I bought this book . A principal turned around a low performing school but DAMN...so much of what she did is lost in unnecessary images of students. Like the glorification of so many student athletes.


----------



## Diddy (Jun 27, 2013)

_Paper Towns_ by John Green


----------



## Hebe (Jun 27, 2013)

_The Magic Mountain_ by Thomas Mann

Add some books about our brilliant architect, G.M. Cantacuzino and my beautiful day is complete


----------



## olaf (Jun 27, 2013)

Pack of interviews with people that either build polish cummnism or helped to bring it down. It was present for my bf


Diddy said:


> _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ by Stephen Chbosky


Saw the movie and loved it, I wonder if the book is just as good, considering that writer wrote the screenplay and directed it.


Comic Book Guy said:


> _Despair_ by Vladimir Nabokov


I wonder if it's as sad as Lolita. after reading his most famous book I wasn't feeling pedo at all, more like crushed by the enguish of the human race (but that is normal when you read russian literature esp the older one)


----------



## Diddy (Jun 28, 2013)

olaf said:


> Saw the movie and loved it, I wonder if the book is just as good, considering that writer wrote the screenplay and directed it.



The movie was really good and it's one of the few occasions where I liked the movie at least as much as the book. The format of the book is interesting, it being entirely written in the form of many letters from Charlie to an anonymous person. I definitely recommend it, especially if you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I didn't just buy this, but it's the last book I bought and I still haven't read it, so Thus Spoke Zarathustra by Nietzsche.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2013)

_Kim's Convenience_ by Ins Choi


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 29, 2013)

_Divergent_ by Veronica Roth
_The Looking Glass Wars_ by Frank Beddor
_Seeing Red _by Frank Beddor
_The Magician _by Michael Scott
_Michael Vey: Rise of Elgen _by Richard Paul Evans


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2013)

Life Lessons from the Monk who sold his Ferrari, by Robin Sharma
Many Lives, Many Masters, by Brian Weiss


----------



## Diddy (Jun 30, 2013)

_Wintergirls_ by Laurie Halse Anderson


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 1, 2013)

atrocious book by an austinite - 'boots' 

atleast, that's how it's starting out with a far from remarkable  impression that has imprinted on me so far

also mash and 'less than zero'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2013)

_Black Spring_ by Henry Miller

_The Sense of Sight_ by John Berger [compilation of essays]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 1, 2013)

Divergent

Fuck all the other books I bought, this one's being turned into a movie


----------



## Diddy (Jul 2, 2013)

_Hannibal Rising_ by Thomas Harris
_Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Bront?


----------



## Owl (Jul 4, 2013)

The Pure In Heart by Susan Hill


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

_The Sun Also Rises_ by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Diddy (Jul 5, 2013)

_Divergent_ and_ Insurgent_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2013)

Bought this.


----------



## daisydee (Jul 6, 2013)

Bought _The Silver Star_ by Jeannette Walls :amazed


----------



## Diddy (Jul 11, 2013)

_Dracula_ by Bram Stoker
_Jane Eyre_ by Charlotte Bront?
_Life of PI_ by Yann Martell


----------



## Fayrra (Jul 11, 2013)

Math Girls by Hiroshi Yuki. 

I've heard good things about how this book really gets inside of the characters' heads in showing the thought processes behind solving math problems. I hope this book really shows the true, overlooked beauty and cleverness behind doing math, and the glorious triumphant feeling that comes with finally solving its "problems." As well as the intellectual frustration and sinking feeling that comes with not being able to solve them. Can't wait to read this. I'm also hoping at least some of the main characters have sex, but I highly doubt it, and I'm just getting greedy at that point.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2013)

Still waiting on the delivery though.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2013)

Paradox, by Jim Al-Khalili
The Drunkard's Walk, by Leonard Mlodinow


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

_The Essential Writings of Ralph Waldo Emerson_ edited by Brooks Atkinson


----------



## pinug (Jul 12, 2013)

Everything Is Illuminated by Jonathan Safran Foer


----------



## Raiya (Jul 12, 2013)

Bought the full collection of the Dark Tower by Stephen King! never gonna leave my room again D:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

_Kokoro _by Natsume Sōseki, translated by Edwin McClellan

_The Sound and the Fury_ by William Faulkner

_Writing and Difference_ by Jacques Derrida, translated by Alan Bass


----------



## Diddy (Jul 16, 2013)

_The Scarlet Letter_ by Nathaniel Hawthrone
_Anna Karenina _by Tolstoi
_The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
_Picture of Dorian Gray_ by Oscar Wilde


----------



## Yasha (Jul 16, 2013)

Room, by Emma Donoghue


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

_A Philosophical Enquiry into the Sublime and Beautiful_ by Edmund Burke, edited & notes by James T. Boulton (essays)

_Death in Venice_ by Thomas Mann, translated by Michael Henry Heim

_The Makioka Sisters_ by Jun'ichirō Tanizaki, translated by Edward G. Seidensticker

_Three Tales_ by Gustave Flaubert, translated by Roger Whitehouse

_Wise Blood_ by Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Hebe (Jul 26, 2013)

_Slaughterhouse-Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut
_Closing Time_ by Joseph Heller


----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2013)

The Cuckoo's Calling, by JK Rowling
Fermat's Last Theorem, by Simon Singh
Why does E=mc^2, by Brian Cox


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2013)

_The Complete Psychological Works of Sigmund Freud_
- _Volume I (1886-1899): Pre-Psycho-Analytic Publications and Unpublished Drafts_
- _Volume III (1893-1899): Early Psycho-Analytic Publications_
- _Volume XVII (1917-1919): An Infantile Neurosis and Other Works_
translated by James Strachey
edited by James Strachey with Anna Freud, et al.


----------



## Diddy (Jul 31, 2013)

_Will Grayson, Will Grayson_ by John Green; David Levithan
Pre-ordered _Allegiant_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 31, 2013)

_A song of Ice and Fire: Boxed Set_ by George R. R. Martin with;

_A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings
A Storm of Swords
A Feast for Crows_

Looking forward to it. Though I wanted to buy the last two books of _Tales of the Otori_ first.. but I had to choose one or the other.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2013)

_Ficciones _by Jorge Luis Borges, edited by Anthony Kerrigan, translated by various


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2013)

I CANNOT WAIT TO BUY THE COLLISION 2012


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2013)

_The Devotion of Suspect X_, by Keigo Hirashino
_Thinking, Fast and Slow_, by Daniel Kahneman (famous psychologist who won a Nobel Prize of Economics)


----------



## Diddy (Aug 12, 2013)

_The Hunger Games_ Trilogy by Suzanne Collins


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 26, 2013)

_The Complete Psychological Works of Sigmund Freud, Volume X (1909): Two Case Histories: 'Little Hans' and the 'Rat Man'_ translated by James Strachey, edited by James Strachey with Anna Freud, et al.

_The Communist Manifesto_ by Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels, translated by Samuel Moore, edited & notes by David McLellan


----------



## Yasha (Aug 27, 2013)

_Youth_, by Han Han (Chinese blogger)
_Hakuba Sansō Satsujin Jiken_, by Keigo Higashino


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 27, 2013)

Big-ass photo:


So my latest purchase was the box set of George RR Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire, that also came with a poster map of Westeros and the Free Cities.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 27, 2013)

_Local Anaesthetic_ by G?nter Grass


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

Books 7 and 8 of "The Wheel of Time". 

They would be "The Path of Daggers" and "A Crown of Swords"


----------



## Cheeky (Aug 27, 2013)

Volumes four, five and six of _Golgo 13_.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 27, 2013)

Ptolemy's Gate by Jonathan Stroud. The Bartimaeus books are a pure joy to read.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 27, 2013)

The Presentation Secrets of Steve Jobs


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 31, 2013)

_Cities Are Good for You: The Genius of the Metropolis_ - Leo Hollis


----------



## Yasha (Sep 2, 2013)

Just bought 3 collections of Murakami's short stories - _Murakami Radio_ Book 1-3.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

_Concerto to the Memory of an Angel_ by Eric-Emmanuel Schmitt, translated by Alison Anderson

_Elective Affinities_ by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, translated by David Constantine

_The Flowers of Evil_ by Charles Baudelaire, translated by James McGowan

_The History of Sexuality, Volume 3: The Care of the Self_ by Michel Foucault, translated by Robert Hurley

_The Story of the Stone, Volume IV: The Debt of Tears_ written by Cao Xueqin, edited & completed by Gao E, translated by John Minford


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Sep 2, 2013)

Beating The Street by Peter Lynch

Guide To Investing by Robert T. Kiyosaki 15

Rich Dad's Advisors Real Estate Riches by Dolf De Roos,Ph.D.

Rich Dad's Advisors Sales Dogs by Blair Singer

A Short History Of Nearly Everything by Bill Bryson

What Should I Do With My Life by Po Bronson

Don't Sweat The Small Stuff And It's All Small Stuff by Richard Carlson, PH.D.

The Greatness Guide by Robin Sharma

The Adventures Of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain

The Dollar Crisis Causes,Consequences,Cures Revised and Updated by Richard Duncan

Grimms' Fairy Tales by Brothers Grimm

What Made Jack Welch Jack Welch by Stephen H,Baum

Confucius As A Teacher by Chen Jingpan

The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins

The Hero With A Thousand Faces by Joseph Campbell

Zeno And The Tortoise How to Think Like A Philosopher by Nicholas Fearn

The Book Of General Ignorance by Forward by Stephen Fry

An Intensive Course Of HSK(Elementary And Intermediate)

An Intensive Course Of HSK (Advanced)

The Undiscovered Self by Carl Gustav Jung




Paid a total of $50, second-hand, about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Owl (Sep 18, 2013)

The Betrayal Of Trust - Susan Hill


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2013)

Doctor Who: Ten Little Aliens - Stephen Cole

1929 - Frederick Turner


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2013)

_The Complete Psychological Works of Sigmund Freud
- Volume XIV (1914-1916): On the History of the Psycho-Analytic Movement, Papers on Metapsychology and Other Works
- Volume IX (1906-1908): Jensen's 'Gradiva' and Other Works_
translated by James Strachey
edited by James Strachey with Anna Freud, et al.

_Morality Play_ by Barry Unsworth

_Sexing the Cherry_ by Jeanette Winterson

_Sophie's World_ by Jostein Gaarder, translated by Paulette M?ller


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2013)

Bought my own collection of A Song of Ice and Fire, (4 Vols.): A Game of Thrones / A Clash of Kings / A Storm of Swords / A Feast for Crows 
A Dance with Dragons: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book Five

Also a few comics and pre-ordered the new Ann Rice book coming out this month The Wolves of Midwinter: The Wolf Gift Chronicles for my ipad. Never really read long books on a tablet. lets see how it goes


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2013)

Nemesis, By the Pricking of My Thumbs, Mrs. McGinty's Dead, A Murder is Announced

All by Agatha Christie


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 5, 2013)

Mr Muo's travelling couch - Dai Sijie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

_Between the Acts_
by Virginia Woolf
edited & notes by Frank Kermode

_The Diary of a Madman, The Government Inspector and Selected Stories_
by Nikolai Gogol
translated by Ronald Wilks

_In Praise of the Stepmother_
by Mario Vargas Llosa
translated by Helen Lane

_The Interpretation of Dreams_ (1st edition text, published November 1899)
by Sigmund Freud
translated by Joyce Crick

_The Lives of Others_
by Jose Saramago
translated by Giovanni Pontiero

_Steppenwolf_
by Hermann Hesse
translated by Basil Creighton, revised by Joseph Mileck & Horst Frenz


----------



## kazuri (Oct 8, 2013)

Just ordered Republic of thieves by scott lynch. Book 3 in the gentleman bastards sequence.

Was going to buy it at books a million but it was 28 bucks.. 20 dollars shipped on amazon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2013)

_A Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess

_Being and Time_ by Martin Heidegger, translated by John MacQuarrie & Edward Robinson

_The Hermeneutics of the Subject: Lectures at the Coll?ge de France 1981-1982_ by Michel Foucault, edited by Fr?d?ric Gros & co., translated by Graham Burchell


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 11, 2013)

bought a kinesiology textbook, lol, i'm learning on my own time


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2013)

_A Writer's Notebook_ by W. Somerset Maugham

_Essential McLuhan_ edited by Eric McLuhan & Frank Zingrone

_Lovers_ by Daniel Arsand, translated by Howard Curtis

_Marcel Proust: The Collected Poems_ -- contributions by Claude Francis & Fernande Gontier, edited with notes by Harold Augenbraum, translated by various

_The Sufferings of Young Werther_ by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, translated by Stanley Corngold


----------



## Stringer (Oct 23, 2013)

The Alchemist ? novel by Paulo Coelho

The Richest Man In Babylon ? by George Samuel Clason


Loving each second spent on these books so far.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

A couple of the _Prince of Nothing_ and _Aspect Emperor_ books.

I read then before I bought them, but it's just something about owning something.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 23, 2013)

_Steelheart_ and _The Rithmatist_

Both from Brandon Sanderson. He has a good track record so I did a blind buy. Hope they are good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 23, 2013)

_Snuff_ By Terry Pratchett.

Need to get round to finish it tbh.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2013)

The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind by William KamKwamba
Salvation of a Saint by Keigo Higashino


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2013)

Friend gave me _Harry Potter_ books 1-5 for five bucks.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 26, 2013)

Bought a few recently

The Armageddon Rag, Creatures of Light and Darkness, Wizards First Rule & It.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 26, 2013)

The Wind Up Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami
House of Leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski
Nothing to Envy:  Ordinary Lives in North Korea - Barbara Demick


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2013)

_The Woman in White_ by Wilkie Collins, edited by Matthew Sweet

_Three Lives_ by Gertrude Stein

_To the Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf, edited by David Bradshaw


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2013)

_A Maggot_ by John Fowles

_The Counterfeiters_ by Andr? Gide, translated by Dorothy Bussy

_Journal of 'The Counterfeiters'_ by Andr? Gide, translated by Justin O'Brien

_Great Illustrated Classics - Gulliver's Travels by Jonathan Swift_ adapted by Malvina G. Vogel, illustrations by Pablo Marcos

_Henrik Ibsen: Four Major Plays: Volume I_ translated by Rolf Fjelde

_Mercy Among the Children_ by David Adams Richards

_Problems in Aesthetics: An Introductory Book of Readings_ edited by Morris Weitz

_The Three Sisters_ by Anton Chekhov, translated by Tyrone Guthrie & Leonid Kipnis
critical material selected by Henry Popkin

_The Ursula Franklin Reader: Pacifism as a Map_ by Ursula M. Franklin

_The Volcano Lover_ by Susan Sontag

_The Water-Babies_ by Charles Kingsley, illustrated by Roberta Macdonald


----------



## Matariki (Oct 29, 2013)

_The Abominable_ by Dan Simmons


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 29, 2013)

teardrop by lauren kate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2013)

windows 95 for dummies


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2013)

QED, Richard Feynman
Double Helix, James Watson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2013)

_The Complete Short Stories of Ernest Hemingway: The Finca Vig?a Edition_ published by Scribner

_The Summer Before the Dark_ by Doris Lessing


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 30, 2013)

*Manabe Shima* by _Florent Chavouet_. A french sketchbook about his trip on a tiny japanese island.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 30, 2013)

some of rumi's poetry, lemony snicket, fight club


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

_The Plague of Fantasies_ (2nd edition, The Essential ?i?ek series)

&

_The Sublime Object of Ideology_ (2nd edition, The Essential ?i?ek series)

by Slavoj ?i?ek


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 3, 2013)

_Fall of Giants_ and _Winter of the World_ by Ken Follett


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2013)

The "Surprise of Haruhi Suzumiya" by Nagaru Tanigawa. The latest release in the series and the longest one yet since it packs two novels into one. The last book left us at a cliffhanger so I'm really looking forward to when this one finally comes to my doorstep.

I also bought "I Am Pusheen the Cat." It's mainly picture book with some funny lines and it's really cute. Certainly not a novel but I like the cat and follow the Tumblr page and it only cost $11 to pre-order so I thought "Why not"?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 6, 2013)

_The Translator_ by John Crowley

_The Woman Destroyed_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by Patrick O'Brian

_Willa Cather: Collected Stories_ compiled by Vintage Classics


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2013)

_The Republic of Thieves_ by Scott Lynch.


----------



## Violence (Nov 6, 2013)

_Cosplay, the art of disguise_ by Igor Gobbi


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 9, 2013)

_The Magic Mountain_ by Thomas Mann, translated by John E. Woods

_Psychoanalysis and the Unconscious_ & _Fantasia and the Unconscious_ by D. H. Lawrence

_Sacred Hunger_ by Barry Unsworth


----------



## Diddy (Nov 9, 2013)

_Speak_ by Laurie Halse Anderson


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 9, 2013)

Misery By Stephen King


----------



## Sonikk (Nov 11, 2013)

1q84 by Murakami


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2013)

_William Faulkner: Collected Stories_ compiled by Vintage


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2013)

Henshin, by Keigo Higashino


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 19, 2013)

_All the Names_ by Jose Saramago, translated by Margaret Jull Costa

_Quicksand _by Jun'ichirō Tanizaki, translated by Howard Hibbett

_Some Prefer Nettles_ by Jun'ichirō Tanizaki, translated by Edward G. Seidensticker

_The Gate_ by Natsume Sōseki, translated by William F. Sibley

_The Unabridged Journals of Sylvia Plath_ edited by Karen V. Kukil

_Written on the Body_ by Jeanette Winterson


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 20, 2013)

The Stand (Stephan King) and The Tounament (Matthew Reilly)


----------



## Diddy (Nov 22, 2013)

_Vivian Versus The Apocalypse_ by Katie Coyle


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2013)

Haruki Murakami's latest novel, _Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage_.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 24, 2013)

_The Virgin Suicides_ by Jeffrey Eugenides


----------



## Stringer (Nov 25, 2013)

The Trial — _by Franz Kafka_


----------



## Diddy (Nov 26, 2013)

_Legend, Prodigy_ and _Champion_ by Marie Lu


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2013)

_Translations from the Chinese_ edited & translated by Arthur Waley, illustrations by C. Leroy Baldridge


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2013)

Shukumei, by Keigo Higashino


----------



## kazuri (Nov 27, 2013)

A Dance with Dragons         - G.R.R Martin

Steelheart                                - Brandon Sanderson
The Way of Kings                   - Brandon Sanderson

The Name of the Wind           - Patrick Rothfuss
The Wise Man's Fear              - Patrick Rothfuss


Biggest book order Ive made in a few years. Was thinking about just getting 1 of Patrick's books because I don't know if I'll like them(never read anything of his) and 1 of the First Law trilogy, but if I did like it I would wanna dive right in to the second one.. So Joe, you'll have to wait, but I promise I'll get to you too.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 30, 2013)

John Steinbeck Short Novels
Tortilla Flat
Of Mice and Men
The Moon is Down
The Red Pony
Cannery Row
The Pearl


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 30, 2013)

_Dr. Sleep_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2013)

Just bought Keigo Higashino's _Tokio_. I'm looking for his _Naoko_.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 7, 2013)

_Small Arguments_ by Souvankham Thammavongsa


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 9, 2013)

The Dark Tower: Book 3 - The Wastelands by Stephan King (1st publification)


----------



## Elise (Dec 11, 2013)

_NOS4A2_ by Joe Hill and it's amazing so far


----------



## Lace (Dec 11, 2013)

Bought this book today called 'how to be a good pain in the ass'


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2013)

I Am Malala: The Girl Who Stood Up for Education and Was Shot by the Taliban


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

_Seven Japanese Tales_ by Jun'ichirō Tanizaki, translated by Howard Hibbett


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2013)

_The Ambassadors_ by Henry James (New York edition)

_Susan Sontag - Reborn: Journals & Notebooks, 1947-1963_, edited by David Rieff


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2013)

_Invisible Man_ by Ralph Ellison

_When Things of the Spirit Come First_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by Patrick O'Brian


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 21, 2013)

_Cloud Atlas_ by David Mitchell


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 22, 2013)

The Silmarillion by Tolkien.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

_Play It as It Lays_ by Joan Didion


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2013)

I ordered 

Dan Brown's _Inferno_
Thomas Harris' _The Silence of the Lambs_
Lois Jones' _Cannibal: The True Story of the Maneater of Rotenburg_.


----------



## Touman (Dec 26, 2013)

Green lanter: Blackest Night <3


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 6, 2014)

_The Third Policeman_ by Flann O'Brien
_El oto?o recorre las islas_ by Jos? Carlos Becerra 
_Slaughterhouse-Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut 
_Kokoro_ by Natsume Soseki


----------



## Diddy (Jan 8, 2014)

_Ready Player One_ by Ernest Cline
_Thirteen Reasons Why_ by Jay Asher
_Let It Snow_ by John Green, Maureen Johnson and Lauren Myracle


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 18, 2014)

Blood of Elves (Andrzej Sapkowski)

C.S Lewis' Space Trilogy (C.S. Lewis)

Fevre Dream (George R. R. Martin)

Cell (Stephan King)

Storm Front (Jim Butcher)

The Fall of Hyperion (Dan Simmons)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 19, 2014)

_Speed Tribes:  Days and Nights with Japan's Next Generation_ - Karl Taro Greenfield
_Perdido Street Station_ - China Mieville
_A Tale for the Time Being_ - Ruth Ozeki


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2014)

_The Balcony_ by Jean Genet, translated by Bernard Frechtman [revised edition]

_Timely Irreverence_ by Jay MillAr


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

_Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders _by Vincent Bugliosi


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

_Collected Poems 1947-1997: Allen Ginsberg_, compiled by Harper Perennial

_Discipline & Punish: The Birth of the Prison_ by Michel Foucault, translated by Alan Sheridan

_Gender Trouble: Feminism & the Subversion_ of Identity by Judith Butler

_The Birth of Tragedy and Other Writings_ by Friedrich Nietzsche, edited by Raymond Geuss & Ronald Speirs, translated by Ronald Speirs

_The Box: Tales from the Darkroom_ by G?nter Grass, translated by Krishna Winston

_The End of Eternity_ by Isaac Asimov


----------



## Table (Feb 11, 2014)

The Immortal Rules by Julie Kagawa. A vampire dystopia saga aimed at preteens, aka right up my alley.


----------



## Violence (Feb 12, 2014)

_The Pale Lady by Alexandre Dumas_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2014)

_Jacob's Room_ by Virginia Woolf

_Querelle_ by Jean Genet, translated by Ansem Hollo

_The Box Man_ by Kobo Abe, translated by E. Dale Saunders

_The Enchanter_ by Vladimir Nabokov, translated by Dmitri Nabokov


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2014)

Judge me all you want, but I got _Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter_ for four bucks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2014)

_All Men are Mortal_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by Leonard M. Friedman

_Ernest Hemingway on Writing_ edited by Larry W. Phillips

_Sexus: The Rosy Crucifixion 1_

&

_Plexus: The Rosy Crucifixion 2_ by Henry Miller


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2014)

I am trying to get a copy of an out-of-print Chinese book with a title roughly translated to "A Cowhide-bound Book about Tibetan Lands". It's supposedly a bible for backpackers who plan to visit the mysterious Tibet.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2014)

_The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying_, by Sogyal Rinpoche
_Seven Years in Tibet_, by Heinrich Harrer


----------



## Violence (Mar 6, 2014)

_Sandokan _by Emilio Salgari


----------



## Eternity (Mar 6, 2014)

_Labyrinth_ by Kate Mosse
_The Traveller _by John Twelve Hawks
_Dark Matter_ by Greg Iles

Bought at a second hand shop/thrift store for 50 kr (like 10 dollars)


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2014)

_The House of Hades_ by Rick Riordan 

I should be buying Words of Radiance from Brandon Sanderson but I started The Heroes of Olympus first and feel the need to finish all of the available books before moving on.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 12, 2014)

-_Folk Stories of the Hmong: Peoples of Laos, Thailand, and Vietnam_ by *Dia Cha* & *Norma J. Livo*.
-_Moving Mountains: Ethnicity and Livelihoods in Highland China, Vietnam, and Laos_ by *Jean Michaud* & *Tim Forsyth*.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

_All the Odes_ by Pablo Neruda, translated by various, edited by Ilan Stavans

_The Collected Poems of Denise Levertov_ edited & annotated by Paul A. Lacey & Anne Dewey

_D.H. Lawrence: Complete Poems_ collected, edited, & notes by Vivian de Solo Pinto & F. Warren Roberts

_Ezra Pound: Poems & Translations_ edited by Richard Sieburth

_H.D. - Collected Poems 1912-1944_ edited by Louis L. Martz

_The History of Sexuality, Volume 1: An Introduction_ by Michel Foucault, translated by Robert Hurley

_Tender Buttons_ by Gertrude Stein


----------



## Table (Mar 16, 2014)

'It Felt Like A Kiss: For every girl who's tried to right Mr Wrong' by Sarra Manning.

Can't even say the title without rolling my eyes at myself, but Sarra Manning is my guilty pleasure for complete trash, and this is her newest book.  _Unsticky_ was my favourite by far, so I hope this one lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 21, 2014)

_Words of Radiance_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 22, 2014)

Today I bought The Bartimaeus Trilogy. 

Sounds interesting but this is a blind buy. Never read them or heard anyone speak of them.


----------



## Orxon (Mar 23, 2014)

The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan, god help me. I'm trying to move away from medieval fantasy but here the fuck we go again


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

_Collected Stories by Gabriel Garcia Marquez_ translated by Gregory Rabassa & J.S. Bernstein

_Daniel Martin_ by John Fowles

_Gravity's Rainbow_ by Thomas Pynchon

_Interpreting Dreams_ by Sigmund Freud, translated by J.A. Underwood

_Matchless: A Christmas Story - An Illumination of Hans Christian Andersen's Classic "The Little Match Girl"_ written & illustrated by Gregory Macguire

_Somewhere in the Universe: Poems by Charles Siedlecki_

_Son of a Witch: Volume Two in the Wicked Years_ by Gregory Macguire

_The Mandarins_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by Leonard M. Friedman

_The Wall - (Intimacy) and Other Stories_ by Jean-Paul Sartre, translated by Lloyd Alexander

_The Writing Moment: A Practical Guide to Creating Poems_ by Daniel Scott Tysdal


----------



## Eternity (Mar 25, 2014)

_The Last English_ _King _by Julian Rathbone

_Skammarens Dotter_ by Lene Raaberb?l

_Hide and Seek_ by James Patterson

_Scarlett_ by Alexandra Ripley


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2014)

The last book I bought was Discworld Raising Steam by Terry Pratchett. It was shit. I want my $15 back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

_Art & Lies_ by Jeanette Winterson

_Camera Lucida_ by Roland Barthes, translated by Richard Howard

_Daisy Miller_
&
_An International Episode_ by Henry James (New York edition)

_The Pleasure of the Text_ by Roland Barthes, translated by Richard Miller


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just bought Book One of Stormlight Archives, only to find out that it's not just book one, but book one part 1 of 2.

Yay?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 6, 2014)

_The Ring of Solomon_ by Jonathan Stroud
_Hawkwood and the Kings_ by Paul Kearney
_Century of the Soldier_ by Paul Kearney


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought 2 books.
_
Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers _by Mary Roach
_And the Mountains Echoed _by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 17, 2014)

That glorious book: 



_East of the Sun and West of the Moon - Old Tales from the North_ , illustrated by Kay Nielsen.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 23, 2014)

Endymoin (Dan Simmons). Didn't buy them yet, but I pre-ordered Childhoods End (Arthur C. Clark) and The Three Stigmata of Palmers Eldritch (Philip K. Dick).


----------



## Naya (Apr 23, 2014)

Just had nothing to read in the train, so I bought in the small shop a book about unique and amusing animals. It's cheap and of bad quality, but had nothing to chose from.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 24, 2014)

_"Figurative Art in Medieval Islam: And the Riddle of Bihzad of Herat"_, by Michael Barry


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 24, 2014)

Bought the Song of Solomon. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

_Alexander Solzhenitsyn: Stories and Prose Poems_ translated by Michael Glenny

_Cloud Altas_ by David Mitchell

_Counterpath: Traveling with Jacques Derrida_ by Catherine Malabou & Jacques Derrida, translated by David Wills

_Germinal_ by ?mile Zola, translated by Leonard Tancock

_The Moonstone_ by Wilkie Collins

_The Rainbow_ by D.H. Lawrence (Methuen text) 

The Seminar of Jacques Lacan:
- Book XI: _The Four Fundamental Concepts of Psychoanalysis_ edited by Jacques-Alain Miller, translated by Alan Sheridan

_Thus Spoke Zarathustra_ by Friedrich Nietzsche, translated by Graham Parkes


----------



## Harlita (Apr 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _The Power of Myth by Joseph Campbell and Bill Moyers_ 










*Spoiler*: _The Illiad by Homer, performed by Charlton Griffin_


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 26, 2014)

_Good Omens_ - Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman.

I read it a long time ago and found it in English in a book store so I got it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2014)

_Beneath the Wheel_ by Hermann Hesse, translated by Michael Roloff


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 7, 2014)

_A Farewell to Arms_ by Ernest Hemingway

_Phenomenology of Perception_ by Maurice Merleau-Ponty, translated by Colin Smith

_Stingray_ by Kim Joo-Young, translated by Inrae You Vinciguerra & Louis Vinciguerra

_The World and Other Places_ by Jeanette Winterson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2014)

_Buddenbrooks: The Decline of a Family_ by Thomas Mann, translated by John E. Woods

_Mary _by Vladimir Nabokov, translated by Michael Glenny in collaboration with Nabokov

_The Unconsoled_ by Kazuo Ishiguro

_Women in Love_ by D. H. Lawrence


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2014)

Etgar Keret's _Suddenly a Knock on the Door_ and Murakami's _Hotaru_


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 20, 2014)

_The Plague_ - Albert Camus
_The Fall_ - Albert Camus
_Young Stalin_ - Simon Sebag Montefiore
_Pimp_ - Iceberg Slim
_Surely You're Joking_ - Richard P. Feynman


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 21, 2014)

The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch (Philip K. Dick), Childhoods End (Arthur C. Clark) Dhalgren (Samuel R. Delany) and All You Need Is Kill (Hiroshi Sakurazaka).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2014)

_Mythologies: The Complete Edition, in a New Translation_ by Roland Barthes, translated by Richard Howard & Anette Lavers

_Nexus: The Rosy Crucifixion 3_ by Henry Miller


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2014)

SaishuSoda said:


> _Surely You're Joking_ - Richard P. Feynman



Loved it.

**


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 27, 2014)

city of heavenly fire by cassandra clare.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2014)

_Dune by Frank Herbert. _


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2014)

_Fated_ by Benedict Jacka
_Chosen_ by Benedict Jacka
_Taken_ by Benedict Jacka
_Cursed_ by Benedict Jacka

The Ruling Sea by Robert V.S. Redick
The Red Wolf Conspiracy by Robert V.S. Redick
The River of Shadows by Robert V.S. Redick
The Night of the Swarm by Robert V.S. Redick

_Skin Game_ by Jim Butcher


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

_As I Lay Dying_ by William Faulkner

_The History of Sexuality, Volume 2: The Use of Pleasure_ by Michel Foucault, translated by Robert Hurley

_Poetry, Language, Thought_ by Martin Heidegger, translated by Albert Hofstadter

_The Second Sex_ by Simone de Beauvoir, edited & translated by H. M. Parshley


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 5, 2014)

American Psycho (Bret Easton Ellis) and Lord of Light (Roger Zelazny).


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2014)

I just bought Ann Rule's The Stranger Beside Me. It's a chronicle of Ted Bundy's case.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2014)

_Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions_ by Edwin A. Abbott

_Spring Snow_ by Yukio Mishima, translated by Michael Gallagher

_The Tropic of Capricorn_ by Henry Miller

_The Sound of Waves_ by Yukio Mishima, translated by Meredith Weatherby, drawings by Yoshinori Kinoshita

_The Temple of Dawn_ by Yukio Mishima, translated by E. Dale Saunders & Cecilia Segawa Seigle

_The Trial_ by Franz Kafka, translated by Breon Mitchell

_The Woman in the Dunes_ by Kobo Abe, translated by E. Dale Saunders, with drawings by Machi Abe
_
Under the Roofs of Paris_ ghostwritten by Caresse Crosby, published under Henry Miller's name


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2014)

I am interested in psychology, especially the unusual kinds. Recently, I bought 2 books on serial killers.

_The Anatomy of Motive_, by John Douglas (the famous FBI profiler)
_Cries Unheard: The Story of Mary Bell_, by Gitta Sereny


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2014)

ABOUT TO BUY HILLARY CLINTONS BOOK

I AM SO EXCITED


----------



## Jirou (Jun 12, 2014)

*If I Stay* by _Gayle Forman_

I've been wanting this for so long and told myself that I should have the copy and read it first before I see its movie this August.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2014)

_''Lead the Field''_ ? by Earl Nightingale

_''How To Do Things Right: The Revelations of a Fussy Man''_ ? by Rust Hills


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2014)

_As Consciousness Is Harnessed to Flesh: Journals & Notebooks 1964-1980_ by Susan Sontag, edited by David Rieff


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2014)

Lords and Ladies 
Small Gods
Pyramids - By Terry pratchet


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 15, 2014)

_The Player of Games - Iain M. Banks_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2014)

_A Room of One's Own_ by Virginia Woolf

_The Blood of Others_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by Yvonne Moyse & Roger Senhouse

_Look At Me Now and Here I Am: Selected Works 1911-1945_ by Gertrude Stein, edited by Patricia Meyerowitz

_The Sailor Who Fell from Grace with the Sea_ by Yukio Mishima, translated by John Nathan


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 19, 2014)

American Psycho (Brett Easton Ellis) & Lord of Light (Roger Zelzany)


----------



## Jirou (Jun 19, 2014)

*Where She Went* - _Gayle Forman_


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2014)

_Without Conscience: The Disturbing World of the Psychopaths Among Us _, Robert Hare


----------



## ElementX (Jun 20, 2014)

_Dead Beat_, Jim Butcher


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2014)

_D. H. Lawrence and Italy_

_i*c*st: From a Journal of Love: The Unexpurgated Diary of Ana?s Nin 1932-1934_

_Lady Chatterley's Lover_ &_ A Propos of Lady Chatterley's Lover_ D. H. Lawrence (Cambridge University Press edition)

_Memoirs of a Dutiful Daughter_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by James Kirkup

_The Stone Raft_ by Jose Saramago, translated by Giovanni Pontiero

_Worlds of Exile and Illusion_ by Ursula K. Le Guin compiled by Tor


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2014)

_Prince of Fools_ by Mark Lawrence

_Shattered_ by Kevin Hearne


----------



## Weapon (Jun 23, 2014)

*Friday just gone*: 

I recently did a fairly huge Fantasy Genre Pickup, haven't read any yet but I hear nothing but good things about them:

*The First Law Trilogy* - Joe Abercrombie
_The Blade Itself
Before They Are Hanged 
Last Argument Of Kings_

*The Mistborn Trilogy* - Brandon Sanderson
_The Final Empire
The Well Of Ascension
The Hero Of Ages_

+ The Alloy Of Law [ I got this for free]

*Stormlight Archives* - Brandon Sanderson
_Words Of Radiance
The Way Of Kings_
_
The Way Of Shadows _- Brent Weeks
_The Black Company_ - Glenn Cook 


*Other*:
_Grotesque _- Natsuo Kirino
_OUT_  - Natsuo Kirino
_Mr Mercedes_ - Stephen King
_Michael Jordan - The Life_ - Roland Lazenby


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 25, 2014)

Lagoon by Okorafor Nnedi


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 27, 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection Vol. 1


----------



## Weapon (Jun 29, 2014)

I know it's a bit late but I got Jerry Seinfeld's "Seinlanguage"


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 1, 2014)

_Hunted_ by Kevin Hearne

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection Vol. 2
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection Vol. 3
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection Vol. 4


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 2, 2014)

A dance with Dragons, George R.R. Martin


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 27, 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection Vol. 5


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 29, 2014)

Revenge Wears Prada by Lauren Weisberger. I read the prequel and noticed a sequel had come out so bought it. It seems like a good summer read.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 30, 2014)

The Long Earth by Stephen Baxter & Terry Pratchet)


----------



## Roll (Jul 30, 2014)

Recently bought an old out of print children's book called "Walter the Lazy Mouse." I have yet to get to reading it but, my mother told me she felt An American Tale either lightly ripped the book off or was was inspired by it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2014)

The Seminar of Jacques Lacan
- _Book I: Freud's Papers on Technique_ (1953-1954), edited by Jacques-Alain Miller, translated by John Forrester
- _Book III: The Psychoses_ (1955-1956), edited by Jacques-Alain Miller, translated by Russell Grigg


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Journey Through Genius: The Great Theorems of Mathematics

Prime Obsession: Bernhard Riemann and the Greatest Unsolved Problem in Mathematics


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

*Full list of books I have bought lately*



 _The Blue Gates of Babylon_ by Paul Pickering (1989)

_The Cloud and the Line_ by Paul Clayton Gibbs (2011)

_One to Count Cadance_ by James Crumley (1994)

_The Zahir_ by Paulo Coelho, translated to English by Margaret Jull Costa (2005)

_The Human Story of John Bunyan_ by Gwilym O. Griffith (1927)
_Sons_ by Pearl S. Buck (1947)
Roget's II: The New Thesaurus by Houghton Mifflin Company (????)
_All of Grace_ by C.H. Spurgeon (????)
_The Handsome Road_ by Gwen Bristow (1938)
_Deep Summer_ by Gwen Bristow (1937)
_This Side of Glory_ by Gwen Bristow (1940)
 _Se det i ?ynene (Mere Christianity)_ by C.S. Lewis, translated to Norwegian by Jan Berggrav and Randi Brun Manns?ker (1981)

_A History of Modern Japan_ by Richard Storry (1973)
_Dragonlance Legends, Volume 1: Time of the Twins_ by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman, poetry by Michael Williams, illustrations by Valerie Valusek (1987)

_Irish Sagas and Folk Tales_ by Eileen O`Faol?in (1983)
_The Namesake_ by Jhumpa Lahiri (2003)
_Proof of Heaven: A Neurosurgeon's Journey into the Afterlife_ by Dr. Eben Alexander (2013)
_The Amateur Marriage _by Anne Tyler (2004)
_The Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger (1982)
_Circle of Friends _by Maeve Binchy (1991)
_The Hobbit_ by J.R.R. Tolkien (1999)
_A Thousand Splendid Suns_ by Khaled Hosseini (2007)
_Brannsikker (Fireproof)_, novel version of the movie Fireproof, written by Eric Wilson, based on the manuscript by Alex Kendrick and Stephen Kendrick, translated to Norwegian by David ?leskj?r (2010)

_Van Goor's Klein Zweeds: Woordenboek_ (Swedish to Dutch word book, even thought I am from Norway..) (1964)
_My Story_ by Dave Pelzer (2002)
_The Popular Dictionary of Card Games_ by David Parlett (1996)
_The Book of Guys_ by Garrison Keillor (1994)
_Ja til Livet: Unge om Farer, Verdier og Framtid _by Eirik Guldvog (1981)
_The Measure of a Man: a spiritual autobiography_ by Sidney Poitier (2000)
_Communication: Key to Your Marriage_ by H. Norman Wright (1986)
_Laughter from Heaven _by Barbara Johnson (2004)
_Twilight_ by Stephenie Meyer (2008)
_New Moon_ by Stephenie Meyer (2009)
_Eclipse_ by Stephenie Meyer (2009)
_The Iliad _by Homer (1995)
_The Rough Guide to Beijing_ by Simon Lewis (2004)
_My Father's House: A Memoir of i*c*st and of Healing_ by Sylvia Fraser (1989)
_Straight Answers to Tough Questions_ by Jimmy Swaggart (1987)
_Still Higher for His Highest_ by Oswald Chambers (1976)


----------



## Mako (Oct 15, 2014)

Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2014)

Gone Girl
Boost Your Memory


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 15, 2014)

Archenemy by Frank Beddor


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2014)

Bought from amazon:

_Get Naked: A Man's Guide to Great Sex_ by  
_Man on a Horse: My Time with God in the Saddle_ by


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 16, 2014)

The Mist by Stephen Hawking...


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2014)

^Stephen King


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 17, 2014)

The Quantum Thief (Hannu Rajaniemi)


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 17, 2014)

_The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared_ by Jonas Jonasson. I have been wanting to read it for a while.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

_Walt Disney: The Triumph of the American Imagination_ by Neal Gabler


----------



## Scratchy (Oct 20, 2014)

have recently bought:

blindsight and echopraxia, both by peter watts
and
accelerando


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> ^Stephen King



Oh crap, the joke flew over! :gah


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 20, 2014)

Death Comes To Pemberley, P.d. James


i hope it's good. my obsession with jane austen meant i couldn't leave the store without it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 26, 2014)

Bitter Seeds (Ian Tregillis)


----------



## Nox (Oct 26, 2014)

The Holy Bible


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 26, 2014)

My girl got me Gundam The Origin vol 7 and I got her Outlander The Exile Graphic Novel.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 31, 2014)

written in my own heart's blood by diana gabaldon.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 31, 2014)

my boyfriend recommended Dune....it seems very ummm...a book boys would love but i am liking it.


----------



## Sadako (Nov 8, 2014)

The sorrows of young Werther, by Goethe.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 10, 2014)

_The Disaster Artist_ by Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell. It alternates between laugh out loud hilarious, oddly heartwarming, strangely sad, and downright disturbing.


----------



## kire (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought a few of Charlaine Harris' books from the Sookie Stackhouse Series.


----------



## kire (Dec 27, 2014)

_Betrayed_,  by pc cast and kristen cast


----------



## Jirou (Jan 12, 2015)

_A Song of Ice & Fire_ by George RR Martin.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 12, 2015)

Last Unicorn by Peter Beagle as a present.
Foundation's Edge by Isaac Asimov for myself.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 12, 2015)

Not bought but some one gifted this book
_*One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich by *_

So far good read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 15, 2015)

Topic's About Which I Know Nothing (_Patrick Ness_)


----------



## Jagger (Jan 15, 2015)

_The Prince_ by Nicholas Machiavelli and the _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 26, 2015)

The Fifth Wave (_Rick Yancy_)


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

*By Brandon Sanderson*

_Mitosis
The Allow of Law
Alcatraz Versus the Scrivener's Bones
Alcatraz Versus the Evil Librarians
Alcatraz Versus the Knights of Crystallia 
Alcatraz Versus the Shattered Lens_

*By S.E. Hinton*

_That Was Then, This Is Now
Rumble Fish_


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Sabriel, by Garth Nix


----------



## Yoona (Feb 10, 2015)

Brida by Paulo Coelho


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 10, 2015)

_A Throne of Bones_ by Vox Day.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2015)

_The Diary of Ana?s Nin, Volume One: 1931-1934_ edited by Gunther Stuhlmann

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2015)

_On Writers and Writing_ by Margaret Atwood

_The Poetics of Space_ by Gaston Bachelard, translated by Maria Jolas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 20, 2015)

Edge of Eternity, by Ken Follett


----------



## Eternity (Feb 20, 2015)

Katakana From Zero!
Hiragana From Zero!
Japanese From Zero! 1


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2015)

Foucalt's Pendulum and a good stack of Cormack McCarthy novels.

Good finds lately.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2015)

_The Complete Works of Oscar Wilde: Stories, Plays, Poems & Essays_ edited by J.B. Foreman, translation of Salom? by Lord Alfred Douglas

_The Golden Notebook_ by Doris Lessing

_The Gulag Archipelago: An Experiment in Literary Investigation, Volume 2_ by Aleksandr Solzenitsyn, translated by Thomas P. Whitney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 4, 2015)

Envious Casca- Georgette Heyer 

just got a bunch of her mysteries in the mail- so excited


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

_Cat's Cradle_ by Kurt Vonnegut 
_Siren's of Titan_ by Kurt Vonnegut
_Pale Fire_ by Vladimir Nabokov
_The Most Dangerous Book: The Battle for James Joyce's Ulysses_ by Kevin Birmingham


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 6, 2015)

splintered by a g howard.

unhinged by a g howard.

ensnared by a g howard.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2015)

_A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ by James Joyce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 16, 2015)

Olympos (_Dan Simmons_), Superior Saturday (_Garth Nix_) and Percy Jackson (_Rick Riordan_)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

_Brave New World_ by Aldus Huxley


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 18, 2015)

Song of Kali (_Dan Simmons_), Uglies (_Scott Westerfeld_) and Pretties (_Scott Westerfeld_)


----------



## kire (Apr 10, 2015)

I just bought Destined by P.C. Cast and Kristen Cast 
Hardcover on clearance..3.00$


----------



## Yoona (Apr 16, 2015)

Ronda Rousey's My Fight Your Fight wont get it till next month though.


----------



## Yoona (May 8, 2015)

JK Rowling's Very Good Lives
Tami Hoang's The Ninth Girl
Gayle Forman's If I Stay.


----------



## Tragic (May 8, 2015)

Everyday by David Leviathan
The Duff by Kody Keplinger()


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2015)

_Mad Miss Mimic_ by Sarah Henstra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2015)

_Eros and Civilization: A Philosophical Inquiry into Freud_ by Herbert Marcuse

_War Diaries: Notebooks from a Phony War 1939-40_ by Jean-Paul Sartre, edited by Arlette Elka?m-Sartre, translated by Quintin Hoare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ez (Jun 5, 2015)

So, I bought this book () like a year ago, but it's the last non-work related book I've bought prior to Political Emotions. I think I can get through it by the weekend.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 14, 2015)

Columbine- Dave Cullen


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 14, 2015)

_Heirs of the Blade_ (Shadows of the Apt) - Adrian Tchaikovsky


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2015)

The Conspiracy Against the Human Race by Thomas Ligotti.

Got recommended on a whim and was intrigued by the name and pulled the trigger on a cheap(ish) copy on eBay.  Interesting so far.


----------



## viatoretvenus (Jun 15, 2015)

Most recent fiction... a suspense, mystery, coming-of-age... Rubbernecker by Belinda Bauer. The protagonist worked frequently in the lab, and I was brought back to my own days in the lab. I could almost smell the latex gloves. The book cover itself does feel like rubber, creepily. A forgiving ending, which I come to like, the more I think about it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

i'm buying a hardcover copy of_ jonathan strange & mr norrell_ bc my paperback is falling apart in the first 100 pages 

i've also bought _house of chains_ by steven erikson, _mason & dixon_ by thomas pynchon, _orientalism_ by edward said, _the female eunuch_ by germaine greer, and _capital in the twenty-first century_ by thomas piketty


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2015)

_Glory _by Vladimir Nabokov, translated by Dmitri Nabokov

_The Hours _by Michael Cunningham

_Portrait of an Artist, as an Old Man_ by Joseph Heller

_Women with Men_ by Richard Ford

_Letters of Flannery O'Connor: The Habit of Being _selected & edited by Sally Fitzgerald


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2015)

Satori in Paris - Jack Kerouac
Four Short Stories - Herman Melville
Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
Three Novel Collection - Flannery O'Connor
Wabash - Robert Olen Butler
Light in August - William Faulkner

Good thrift finds this time.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 18, 2015)

Railhead (_Philip Reeve_) and Lord Demon (_Roger Zelazny & Jane Lindskold_)


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2015)

_A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ by James Joyce.

They were offering it to me for free, so I took it. It was great luck.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 4, 2015)

The Long Mars (_Terry Pratchett _&_ Stephen Baxter_)


----------



## Saishin (Oct 19, 2015)

_Percy Jackson & the Olympians - The Lightning Thief, Book 1_ by Rick Riordan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

_Picture Palace_ by Paul Theroux

_The English Patient_ by Michael Ondaatje
_
Infinite Jest_ by David Foster Wallace

_Privacy _by Garret Keizer

_We Have Only This Life to Live: The Selected Essays of Jean-Paul Sartre 1939-1975_ edited by Ronald Aronson & Adrian vsn Den Hoven

_Renoir, My Father_ by Jean Renoir

_Lectures on the Will to Know: Lectures at the Coll?ge de France 1970-1971 and Oedipal Knowledge_ by Michel Foucault, edited by Daniel Defert & co., translated by Graham Burchell

_Security, Territory, Population: Lectures at the Coll?ge de France 1977-1978_ by Michel Foucault, edited by Michel Senellart & co., translated by Graham Burchell

_The Courage of Truth: The Government of Self and Others II: Lectures at the Coll?ge de France 1983-1984_ by Michel Foucault, edited by Fr?d?ric Gros & co., translated by Graham Burchell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2015)

Comic Book Guy said:


> _Picture Palace_ by Paul Theroux
> 
> _The English Patient_ by Michael Ondaatje
> _
> ...



None of these are comic books.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2015)

_The Name of the Wind_ - Patrick Rothfuss

Finally. 

My christmas gift for myself


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 9, 2016)

Shogun by James Clavell


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 10, 2016)

lady midnight by cassandra clare.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 24, 2016)

Dying of the Light (_George R. R. Martin_), Brave New World (_Aldous Huxley_) & Demon Road (_Derek Landy_).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

_A Convergence of Birds: Original Fiction and Poetry Inspired by the Work of Joseph Cornell_ [1st edition, office print] edited by Jonathan Safran Foer

_A Spy in the House of Love_ by Anaïs Nin

_A Tale of Two Cities_ by Charles Dickens [All The Year Round text]

_Adieux: A Farewell to Sartre_ [1st American edition] by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by Patrick O'Brian

_Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn - Three Plays_: _Victory Celebrations_ translated by Helen Rapp & Nancy Thomas; _Prisoners _translated by Nicholas Bethell & David Burg; _The Love-Girl and the Innocent_ translated by Nicholas Bethell & David Burg

_All Said and Done: 1962-1972_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by Patrick O'Brian

_Anton Chekhov: A Life in Letters_ edited by Rosamund Bartlett, translated by Rosamund Bartlett & Anthony Phillips

_Collection of Sand: Essays_ by Italo Calvino, translated by Martin Mclaughlin

_Dorothy Parker: Complete Poems_

_East of Eden_ by John Steinbeck

_Existentialism is a Humanism_ (including a commentary on ‘_The Stranger_’) by Jean-Paul Sartre, translated by Carol Macomber, edited by John Kulka

_Extravagaria _by Pablo Neruda, translated by Alastair Reid

_Four Ways to Forgiveness_ by Ursula K. Le Guin.

_Franz Kafka: The Diaries: 1910-1923 _edited by Max Brod, translated by Joseph Kresh, Martin Greenberg & Hannah Arendt

_Franz Kafka: The Complete Stories_ edited by Nathan N. Glatzer, translated by various

_Henry Miller's Complete Book of Friends_
[collecting:
- _Henry Miller's Book of Friends: A Tribute to Friends of Long Ago_
- _My Bike and Other Friends_
- _Joey: A Loving Portrait of Alfred Perlès Together With Some Bizarre Episodes Relating to the Opposite Sex_]

_In Search of Lost Time_ (Volume I): _Swann's Way_ by Marcel Proust, translated by C. K. Scott Moncrieff & Terence Kilmartin, revised by D. J. Enright

_In Search of Lost Time_ (Volume III): _The Guermantes Way_ by Marcel Proust, translated by C. K. Scott Moncrieff & Terence Kilmartin, revised by D. J. Enright

_Journals of Ayn Rand_ [1st printing] edited by David Harriman

_Lafcadio's Adventures_ by André Gide, translated by Dorothy Bussy

_Literate Passion: Letters of Anaïs Nin & Henry Miller, 1932-1953 _[1st edition] edited by Gunther Stuhlmann

_Memoirs _by Pablo Neruda, translated by Hardie St. Martin

_Snow Country _by Yasunari Kawabata, trasnlated by Edward G. Seidensticker

_Staying on Alone: Letters of Alice B. Toklas_ edited by Edward Burns

_Stendhal: Travels in the South of France_ translated by Elisabeth Abbott

_Strait is the Gate_ by André Gide, translated by Dorothy Bussy

_The Castle _by Franz Kafka, translated by Mark Harman

_The Complete Cosmicomics_ by Italo Calvino, translated by Martin McLaughin, Tim Parks, & William Weaver

_The Diary of Anaïs Nin, Volume Three: 1939-1944_ edited by Gunther Stuhlmann

_The Diary of Anaïs Nin, Volume Four: 1944-1947_ edited by Gunther Stuhlmann

_The Flight to Italy: Diary and Selected Letters_ edited & translated by T.J. Reed

_The Key_ by Jun'ichirō Tanizaki, translated by Howard Hibbett

_The Lady with the Dog and Other Stories_ [bilingual edition] by Anton Chekhov, translator unknown, published by Russian Classics in Russian and English

_The Lady with the Little Dog and Other Stories, 1896-1904_ by Anton Chekhov, translated by Ronald Wilkes

_The Notebooks of André Walter_ by André Gide, translated by Wade Baskin

_The Rainbow_ [Cambridge text] by D. H. Lawrence

_The Scarlet Letter: A Romance_ [Centenary Editon text] by Nathaniel Hawthorne

_The Shooting Party _by Anton Chekhov, translated by Ronald Wilks

_The Tale of Genji_ [unabridged] by Murasaki Shikibu translated by Edward G. Seidensticker

_The Secret History of the Lord Musashi_
&
_Arrowroot_
by Jun'ichirō Tanizaki, translated by Anthony H. Chambers

_The Story of the Stone_, Volume I: _The Golden Days_ by Cao Xueqin, translated by David Hawkes, edited by Betty Radice

_The Story of the Stone_, Volume III:_ The Warning Voice _by Cao Xueqin, translated by David Hawkes, edited by Betty Radice

_The Year of Magical Thinking_ by Joan Didion

_Thousand Cranes_ by Yasunari Kawabata, trasnlated by Edward G. Seidensticker

_Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances _by Neil Gaiman

_Two Symphonies_:
_Isabelle_
&
_The Pastoral Symphony_
by André Gide, translated by Dorothy Bussy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 14, 2016)

Thief of Time (_Terry Pratchett_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ? (Apr 16, 2016)

Book I and II of The Fitz and the Fool series, by Robin Hobb.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2016)

_Amerika: The Missing Person _by Franz Kafka, translated by Mark Harman [based on the restored text]

_Autobiography_ by Harriet Martineau, edited by Linda H. Peterson*

_Aurora Leigh_ [Norton Critical Edition published 1996] by Elizabeth Barrett Browning, edited by Margaret Reynolds*

_Letters to Vera_ by Vladimir Nabokov, edited & translated by Olga Voronina & Brian Boyd*

_Old Age_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated by Patrick O'Brian

_Raymond Carver: Collected Stories _edited by William L. Stull & Maureen P. Carroll

_The Parallax View_ by Slavoj Zizek

_The Familiar _(Volume 1): _One Rainy Day in May_ by Mark Z. Danielewski

_The Letters of Ernest Hemingway, Volume 1: 1907-1922_ edited by Sandra Spanier & Robert W. Trogdon

_The Letters of Ernest Hemingway, Volume 2: 1923-1925_ edited by Sandra Spanier, Albert J. Defazio III, & Robert W. Trogdon

_Sons and Lovers_ by D. H. Lawrence

_White Oleader _by Janet Fitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercy (May 7, 2016)

Just got The Beast by J.R. Ward.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 19, 2016)

miss peregrine's home for peculiar children.

hollow city.

library of souls.



all by ransom riggs.


----------



## Mercy (May 19, 2016)

Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 25, 2016)

_God: The Most Unpleasant Character In All Fiction _by Dan Barker

Can't wait to start this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rika24 (May 25, 2016)

_Never Knowing_ by Chevy Stevens 
and 
_Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_ by Ransom Riggs. 

i'm currently reading _Never Knowing_ first since the other is part of a series.


----------



## Mercy (May 26, 2016)

Dreamfever by Karen Marie Moning


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 15, 2016)

Soul Music (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 22, 2016)

outlander by diana gabaldon.

dragonfly in amber by diana gabaldon.

voyager by diana gabaldon.

drums of autumn by diana gabaldon.

the fiery cross by diana gabaldon.

a breath of snow and ashes by diana gabaldon.

an echo in the bone by diana gabaldon.

written in my own heart's blood by diana gabaldon.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 10, 2016)

A couple of gaelic dictionaries, Les Mis, a book about phonetics and phonology, a book about family history research, and a few others.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 18, 2016)

The Isle of the Dead (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 22, 2016)

Some book by Stephen King I bought off a homeless bro for 2 dollars.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2016)

A Gene Wolfe short story compilation and Litany of the Long Sun.

And Dostoyevsky's The Adolescent. 

From a thrift store.

Also found a nicer copy of Wise Blood that I could have used to replace my copy, but I didn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2016)

NASA's The X-43A Flight Research Program: Lessons Learned on the Road to Mach 10: Reaching for Hypersonic Flight 

and a used copy of 

Active Radar Cross Section Reduction: Theory and Applications


----------



## Yak (Aug 24, 2016)

Henning Mankell - "Faceless Killers", "Dogs of Riga" and "The White Lioness".


----------



## Mercy (Aug 24, 2016)

Wicked Ride  By Rebecca Zanetti
Wicked Edge By Rebecca Zanetti
Wicked Burn By Rebecca Zanetti

Harry Potter and The Cursed Child by J. K. Rowling


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 11, 2016)

Nation (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Mercy (Sep 12, 2016)

Onyx Dragon by Terry Bolryder


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 27, 2016)

Small Gods (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Mercy (Sep 29, 2016)

Sapphire Dragon by Terry Bolryder
Ruby Dragon by Terry Bolryder
Diamond Dragon by Terry Bolryder
Amethyst Dragon by Terry Bolryder


----------



## Krory (Sep 29, 2016)

Deus Ex: Black Light by James Swallow

Dishonored: The Corroded Man by Adam Christopher


----------



## Saru (Oct 4, 2016)

_Sons of Wichita_

This will be fun.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 5, 2016)

the cursed child


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2016)

Goldenhand (_Garth Nix_)


----------



## Mercy (Oct 17, 2016)

Emerald Dragon by Terry Bolryder


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 12, 2016)

Just preordered StarCraft: Evolution by Timothy Zahn from a local book store, should arrive in 30 days


----------



## Mercy (Nov 12, 2016)

Slave to Sensation by Nalini Singh
Visions of Heat by Nalini Singh


----------



## Saru (Nov 19, 2016)

_Dark Money: The Hidden History of the Billionaires Behind the Rise of the Radical Right_ by Jane Mayer
_Hillbilly Elegy_ by J. D. Vance
_The New Jim Crow: Mass Incarceration in the Age of Colorblindness _by Michelle Alexander

*sigh*

This election and reading about the Koch Brothers really brought out my political fervor.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2016)

Books two and three of the First Law Trilogy


----------



## Mercy (Nov 19, 2016)

Three Days to Dead by Kelly Meding


----------



## Diddy (Nov 22, 2016)

_Crooked Kingdom_ by Leigh Bardugo
_The Rose And The Dagger_ by Renee Abdieh
_A Little Life_ by Hanya Yanagihara
_All The Light We Cannot See _by Anthony Doerr
_Outlander _by Diana Gabaldon 
_Dragonfly In Amber_ by Diana Gabaldon 
_Voyager _by Diana Gabaldon 
_Boy Meets Boy_ by David Levithan
_A Darker Shade Of Magic_ by  V. E. Schwab
_Simon vs the Homo Sapiens Agenda_  by Becky Albertalli 
_Song Of Achilles_ by  Madeline Miller 
_Time Traveller's Guide to Medieval England_  by Ian Mortimer
_Shadows Of Self _by Brandon Sanderson
_A Mother's Reckoning_ by Sue Klebold


----------



## Stringer (Jan 28, 2017)

A Curious Mind — _by Brian Grazer_


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 15, 2017)

Will Save The Galaxy For Food (_Yahtzee Crowshaw_)


----------



## Stringer (Feb 20, 2017)

Blast V.1, Grasse Carcasse – _by Manu Larcenet_

pretty excited about this one, I've been planning to get my hands on this French graphic novel for some time now


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 25, 2017)

The Book of the New Sun - Volume 1: Shadow & Claw (_Gene Wolfe_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 6, 2017)

Fragment (_Warren Frey_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 26, 2017)

Release (_Patrick Ness_)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2017)

_Culture and the Real: Theorizing Cultural Criticism_ by Catherine Belsey

_Perspective as Symbolic Form_ by Erwin Panofsky, translated by Christopher Wood


----------



## Stringer (Apr 27, 2017)

The Stranger_ — by Albert Camus _(*Audiobook format*, narrated by the Author himself)

The Airbnb Story — _by Leigh Gallagher
_
looking forward to dive into these two


----------



## pfft (Apr 28, 2017)

My brilliant friend 
Elena Ferrante 

The husbands secret 
Liana Moriarty

House of rejoicing 
Libby hawker


----------



## Integra (May 10, 2017)

Poems of Fernando Pessoa - Fernando Pessoa

The Battlefield Where The Moon Says I Love You - Frank Stanford


----------



## Integra (May 20, 2017)

Sophie's World - Jostein Gaarder

The Solitaire Mystery - Jostein Gaarder


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

Finally got a copy of S.. It looks amazing. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Asura 大神 (May 20, 2017)

_The Silmarillion_
Love it so far.  Like chewing on tasty fragments of ancient mysteries.  Enjoyable to sample after digesting the full Tolkien experience.
_
The Complete Tales and Poems of Edgar Allan Poe_
I like Poe.  His style reminds me of a fragrant incense that sings a siren song, sending the reader upon a journey....

The reader is gently drawn in by a fragrance that boasts light, almost floral top notes.  However, with the next breath, the incense begins to chant as a heady scent pulls the sojourner into a trance of sublime focus.  With widened eyes, the reader himself is now permeated by the final note:  Oudh.  The majestic darkness that encompasses all.  A melancholy joy.  The foundation of his song, his scent, his soul.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 2, 2017)

The Vorrh (_E. Catling_)


----------



## Mercy (Jun 10, 2017)

Jake by Kym Grosso
The Chosen by J. R. Ward
Silence Fallen by Patricia Briggs
Cold Reign by Faith Hunter
Unforgiven by Lauren Kate


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 18, 2017)

Final Empire (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Integra (Jul 7, 2017)

I brought these following books:
ABC of Reading - Ezra Pound 
Valerie and Her Week of Wonders - Vitezslav Nezval


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 25, 2017)

The Three-Body Problem (_Cixin Liu_)


----------



## Eternity (Aug 25, 2017)

Buttload of academic linguistics and language books.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2017)

I just bought dozens of travel books. One of them is called _The Rough Guide to First Time Around the World._


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 17, 2017)

Zeroes (_Scott Westerfeld, Margo Lanagan & Deborah Biancotti_)


----------



## Mercy (Oct 13, 2017)

Sterling, Twist, Impulse, Gravity by Dannika Dark


----------



## Stringer (Oct 14, 2017)

Together is Better — _by Simon Sinek_


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 23, 2017)

The Book of Dust: La Belle Sauvage (_Philip Pullman_)


----------



## Mercy (Nov 8, 2017)

Six Months by Dannika Dark
Five Weeks by Dannika Dark
Four Days by Dannika  Dark
Three Hours by Dannika Dark
Two Minutes by Dannika Dark
One Second by Dannika Dark


----------



## mali (Jul 18, 2018)

Aesthetic Theory by Theodor W. Adorno

Ocean of Sound: Aether Talk, Ambient Sound and Imaginary Worlds by David Toop


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 21, 2018)

Hannibal Rising -Thomas Harris
Night -Weisel
Slaughterhouse-5 -Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 22, 2018)

Night Flights (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 25, 2018)

Monster (_Michael Grant_)


----------



## mali (Jul 30, 2018)

Utopia by Thomas More 

No More Rules: Graphic Design and Postmodernism by Rick Poynor


----------



## Aruka (Aug 4, 2018)

*Went on a purchase spree a few weeks ago and got;*

Immortality Bites (Series) - Michelle Rowen
Ruthless People (Series) - JJ McAvoy
Revenants (Series) - Amy Plum
I haven't started on any of these yet, but fingers crossed that I like them. Then again, I rarely regret reading a book, if at all.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 17, 2018)

Aesop's Fables _(the complete collection)_


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 18, 2018)

And The Ocean Was Our Sky (_Patrick Ness & Rovina Cai_)


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Sep 21, 2018)

To kill a mockingbird - Harper Lee


----------



## asdfg55544 (Sep 27, 2018)

Shin Kamen Rider Spirits Vol. 1-14


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 30, 2018)

Mistborn: The Well of Ascension (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Stringer (Oct 1, 2018)

ordered The Collected Works of Sergio Toppi (Vol. 1) on Amazon

RIP sergio


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2018)

Picked up The Coven and The Erstwhile to round out the trilogy.

I wasn't really sure what to expect from B. Catling but the Vorrh is fantastically weird and memorable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 26, 2018)

Villain (_Michael Grant_)


----------



## Stringer (Dec 19, 2018)

The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor


prequel to one of her sci-fi/fantasy novel I read last year


----------



## Skylar (Jan 4, 2019)

Deception Point by Dan Brown.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 26, 2019)

No Country For Old Men — _by Cormac McCarthy
_
I bought the audio book on Audible, apparently the book is even better than the movie so I can't wait to dive in


also bought: Pimp — _by Iceberg Slim
_
the comedian Dave Chappelle recommended this book in one of his standup shows lmao, already off to a good start


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2019)

Stringer said:


> No Country For Old Men — _by Cormac McCarthy
> _
> I bought the audio book on Audible, apparently the book is even better than the movie so I can't wait to dive in
> 
> ...


I hate how he does quotation so the audio book is probably a good choice


----------



## Stringer (Feb 26, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hate how he does quotation so the audio book is probably a good choice


I see, which of those two was it, Cormac or Iceberg?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2019)

Stringer said:


> I see, which of those two was it, Cormac or Iceberg?


Cormac. He doesn’t use quotation marks.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 26, 2019)

"Salem's Lot"- Stephen King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Mar 4, 2019)

Alexander Hamilton by Ron Chernow.


This seems like an excellent place to get books recommendations.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 22, 2019)

Mistborn: Hero of the Ages (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Mercy (Apr 2, 2019)

The Savior by J. R. Ward


----------



## Stringer (Apr 5, 2019)

Figure Drawing: Design and Invention — _by Michael Hampton_


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 22, 2019)

The Way of Kings - Part 1 (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Mercy (May 7, 2019)

Storm Cursed by Patricia Briggs


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 7, 2019)

Shadow Study - Maria V Snyder
Night Study - Maria V Snyder
Dawn Study - Maria V Snyder


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 17, 2019)

Little Witch Academia: The Nonsensical Witch and the Country of Faries (_Momo Tachibana, Eku Uekura & Yoh Yoshinari_)


----------



## Critical Mindset (Aug 17, 2019)

Damn brown’s latest book The Beginning is one that I’ve just bought but have yet to read.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 20, 2019)

The Eternal Champion (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 1, 2019)

Angel Mage (_Garth Nix_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 3, 2019)

The Book of Dust: Volume 2 - The Secret Commonwealth (_Philip Pullman_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 10, 2019)

The Way of Kings - Part 2 (_Brandon Sanderson_) & Hero (_Michael Grant_)


----------



## Owais Qadric (Oct 10, 2019)

I have read skellig


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 4, 2019)

Fool Moon (_Jim Butcher_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 9, 2019)

The Terror (_Dan Simmons_)


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 12, 2019)

Citizen Bismarck said:


> *Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire* in the American edition, *Full Dark, No Stars* by _Stephen King_, *House of Leaves* by _Mark Z. Danielewski_.


Yeh GOF is a good book


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 16, 2020)

Starsight (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 8, 2020)

Words of Radiance - Part 1 (_Brandon Sanderson_) & The Rithmatist (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## RadSpazMids (Mar 10, 2020)

Red Moon by Benjamin Percy


----------



## b4316 (May 15, 2020)

House of Leaves
Novel by Mark Z. Danielewski

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2020)

America Before — _by Graham Hancock
_
I got the audiobook version.


----------



## RadSpazMids (Jun 7, 2020)

Neuromancer by William Gibson
Warhammer 40k: The Uriel Ventris Chronicles - Volume I


----------



## RadSpazMids (Jun 23, 2020)

God's War by Kameron Hurley


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 23, 2020)

Empress of the Fall by David Hair.

Been an ok read so far, but less interesting than the four books in The Moontide Quartet.



RadSpazMids said:


> God's War by Kameron Hurley



Not gonna lie, I'm never touching a book by her again after getting halfway through The Mirror Empire. Up there for worst 30 USD purchases I've ever made in my life.


----------



## Mercy (Jun 25, 2020)

Heartless by Dannika Dark


----------



## Stringer (Jul 29, 2020)

Who Goes There? —  John W Campbell Jr_ 
(The novella that formed the basis of *The Thing*) 
_
I'm excited to see what differences there are between the book and its theatrical versions.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

Galo de Lion said:


> Words of Radiance - Part 1 (_Brandon Sanderson_)



Second best fantasy series out there behind anything Malazan.  Eagerly awaiting book 3.



Stringer said:


> America Before — _by Graham Hancock_



Is that his latest one?  I bought his latest one for my dad's birthday.  My dad loved it.

I bought the four Murakami novels I haven't read yet (Wind/Pinball, Killing Commendatore, Sputnik Sweetheart, and Dance Dance Dance) plus the last Malazan book by Esslemont (Assail).


----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2020)

martryn said:


> Is that his latest one? I bought his latest one for my dad's birthday. My dad loved it.


Oh that's nice, does your Dad listen to the JRE too or did you introduce him to Graham's theories?

Yeah it is, got it from audible which was fun because it's read by Hancock himself. It's interesting how most archeology figureheads are more interested to preserve the status quo than actually finding out how old the human civilization might truly be, especially with all the empirical data being presented SMH

They make it about themselves


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Oh that's nice, does your Dad listen to the JRE too or did you introduce him to Graham's theories?



No, he's read similar books on topics about civilizations that predate history, and he's always been fascinated on it.  I listen to Joe Rogan, and was enthralled by the topic.  I watched the one with Randall Carlson by himself, first.  Watched that one twice before I started searching for more on it.

My dad actually got me into the idea a few years ago due to another book he read that he can't remember the name of which talked about evidence of an ancient seafaring peoples that predated the Egyptians that the fucking early vikings still paid tribute to by sailing down to France... or something.  It was a conversation over supper one day while we out and he can't even remember the conversation now, much less the book he was referring to.  The premise was that the Egyptians were actually just the remnants, a colony, of what people today might call the Atlanteans.  Makes sense to me that if a massive global flood occurred and ocean levels rose, then a seafaring people with cities on the coast would have everything they worked for basically destroyed without warning.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2020)

martryn said:


> [...]* which talked about evidence of an ancient seafaring peoples that predated the Egyptians that the fucking early vikings still paid tribute to by sailing down to France... or something*.  It was a conversation over supper one day while we out and he can't even remember the conversation now, much less the book he was referring to.  The premise was that the Egyptians were actually just the remnants, a colony, of what people today might call the Atlanteans.  Makes sense to me that if a massive global flood occurred and ocean levels rose, then a seafaring people with cities on the coast would have everything they worked for basically destroyed without warning.


Sounds interesting, I'll look that up

So far most ancient civilizations like Egypt, Greece *(heck, all the Abrahamic religions)* borrow the core of their faith, stories and core ideologies from Sumerians _(they actually talk about the flood in their stories as well)_, so there easily might have been something that even predates Sumerians. Which is why I always found the incessant bickering/wars caused by folks trying to enforce their religious doctrines on to others incredibly stupid and trivial

It's exactly the same if a big asteroid hits Earth today, with over 90% of the population gone and we had to start from scratch -- centuries of knowledge/research done by scientists lost in an instant. People that rise from the ashes will use and bring whichever remnants of knowledge they had from the old world into the new. And like Rust Cohle says in True Detective season 1, time is a flat circle. Things repeat themselves, albeit just a little bit different each time. The notion that we just developed the brain capacity to start creating civilizations just 5000 years ago is frankly pretty ridiculous IMHO


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

That's why I want to see stronger advocacy for preserving data in stone, like they recommend.  Chisel out some stone tablets that have some basic human knowledge on it, like a bit of our music, Maxwell's Laws, etc.  So that if something happens again, we don't have to necessarily start completely from scratch.


----------



## RadSpazMids (Aug 31, 2020)

Horus Rising by Dan Abnett


----------



## RadSpazMids (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fractal Prince by Hannu Rajaniemi


----------



## RadSpazMids (Sep 20, 2020)

The Forever War by Joe Haldeman
Uprising by Micky Neilson
Liberty's Crusade by Jeff Grubb
Shadow of the Xel'Naga by Gabriel Mesta
Speed of Darkness by Tracy Hickman


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 23, 2020)

"To Have and to Have not" Ernest Hemingway
"The Warmth of Other Suns" Isabel Wilkerson
"Rose Madder" Stephen King.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

"Purpose" from Sri Prem Baba


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 17, 2020)

Words of Radiance, second book of Stormlight Archives by Sanderson. Really good if someone likes epic fantasy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Purple (Dec 11, 2020)

Japanese Myths by J.K. Jackson


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2020)

"Splinter of the Mind's Eye" by Alan Dean Foster

Remember borrowing it from the library when I was a kid in the early nineties. It's an example of early Star Wars EU. Very early. It was written between the release of Star Wars and Empire Strikes Back, so some of the lore and characters seem weird compared to what we find out later, but I'm building my Legends library and want to own it all, so I'll give this one another read and enjoy it for what it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bielec (Dec 12, 2020)

1984, I was in a mall, and wanted to just buy random book that will catch my eye. Heard a lot about it over time, and I worried that I would end up dissapointed, but I've read more than a half, and so far so good.


----------



## Solar (Dec 18, 2020)

I've just added _Villete_ and _Middlemarch_ to my library.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 8, 2021)

Words of Radiance: Part 2 (_Brandon Sanderson_), Tower of Fools (_Andrzej Sapowski_) & The Left-Handed Booksellers of London (_Garth Nix_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Mar 8, 2021)

Galo de Lion said:


> Words of Radiance: Part 2 (_Brandon Sanderson_)



Oh, man, the 4th book of that series is on my list of books to buy, but I feel like I need a recap of the series so far because it's been 3 years since I read the 3rd book.  Course, I mentioned that the last time you bought one of his books in this thread. 

I've purchased a slew of books recently, but all on programming and algorithms.
Learning Algorithms through Programming and Puzzle Solving by Alexander Kulikov and Pavel Pevzner
Grokking Algorithms by Aditya Y. Bhargava
Grokking Deep Learning by Andrew W. Trask
Code by Charles Petzold
Thinking in Java by Bruce Eckel
Java: Concurrency in Practice by Brian Goetz

AND

I bought a book on Latin so I can refresh what I learned in high school.  The obvious choice was 
Latin via Ovid by Norma Goldman and Jacob E. Nyenhuis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## only (Apr 16, 2021)

I just bought "How to read a book" by Mortimer J. Adler. Seems engaging and interesting so far.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 16, 2021)

Musashi
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
Ready Player One
All the King's Men.


----------



## martryn (Apr 16, 2021)

only said:


> I just bought "How to read a book" by Mortimer J. Adler. Seems engaging and interesting so far.



Oh, shit, the Aristotle for Everyone guy?  He's a great author.  I read him in Jr. High.  I don't know him beyond that, but if you like that one, you should check out his Aristotle for Everyone book, cause I can highly recommend that one.


----------



## only (Apr 16, 2021)

martryn said:


> Oh, shit, the Aristotle for Everyone guy?  He's a great author.  I read him in Jr. High.  I don't know him beyond that, but if you like that one, you should check out his Aristotle for Everyone book, cause I can highly recommend that one.


Thank you. I'll check it out soon.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 23, 2021)

The Age of Persuasion — _by Terry O'Reilly & Mike Tennant_
(Audible version)

Never Split the Difference — _by Chris Voss
_

homework, homework, homework


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 27, 2022)

Just bought folio editions of Dune and Song of Ice and Fire, also managed to pick up some super cheap used copies of Moby Dick, Marco Polo and some discworld stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 30, 2022)

The Great Sherlock Holmes Puzzle Book — _by Gareth Moore _

Looking forward to learn and be challenged by the world renowned detective's puzzles and quandaries__

Anansi the Spider: A Tale from the Ashanti  — _by Gerald McDermott_



Delta Shell said:


> Just bought folio editions of Dune


The movie was a blast. Did you dive into the book yet, if so how does it differ from the movie so far ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 31, 2022)

Stringer said:


> The Great Sherlock Holmes Puzzle Book — _by Gareth Moore _
> 
> Looking forward to learn and be challenged by the world renowned detective's puzzles and quandaries__
> 
> ...


I've got a backlog i'm working through at the moment but I did crack open the first chapter or so, the book recreated these initial scenes really well tbh (the scene with the hand in the box etc). 

The order is a little different but pretty faithful so far it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 3, 2022)

started an Audible subscription for the audiobooks of The Expanse. I figured I will never get around to actually read everything I want so now I listen to it while taking walks etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 3, 2022)

Garcher said:


> started an Audible subscription for the audiobooks of The Expanse. I figured I will never get around to actually read everything I want so now I listen to it while taking walks etc.


Great move, audiobooks and educative podcasts are a very practical way to absorb information while you're going about your day. What I find cool about audible also is that for some books the author himself/herself reads the content to you which kinda adds to the overall experience.

Something I do need to get better at though is going through all the books sitting on my shelves or audible library before acquiring new ones –– sometimes I get a little too eager because there's many things I'm interested in and want to learn, but hey.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Feb 3, 2022)

The psychology of evil  by Simon Baron Cohen

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 10, 2022)

Used book haul (all recommendations from other peeps) currently working through a backlog though lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

